# Oddly Enough #2



## Drabdr

A continuation from http://forums.techguy.org/random-discussion/79027-oddly-enough.html


----------



## hewee

Now that was an Odd move.


----------



## buffoon

Hi hewee,

I've substituted the "finalizing" icon of your choice (assuming it was clicked by mistake) for one you'll surely find more suitable.


----------



## hewee

buffoon,

I just had to say that and the timing was just right seeing how I got the 2nd Odd post in the 2nd Odd Thread.


----------



## DaveBurnett

Even that!


----------



## ekim68

Crocodilians can climb trees and bask in the tree crowns



> When most people envision crocodiles and alligators, they think of them waddling on the ground or wading in water -- not climbing trees. However, a University of Tennessee, Knoxville, study has found that the reptiles can climb trees as far as the crowns.


----------



## buffoon

hewee said:


> buffoon,
> 
> I just had to say that and the timing was just right seeing how I got the 2nd Odd post in the 2nd Odd Thread.





> in the 2nd Odd Thread.


....surely you're not implying that we have only two of them?


----------



## hewee

buffoon said:


> ....surely you're not implying that we have only two of them?


No that would be a ODD thing to do.


----------



## ekim68

More and More Americans Think Astrology Is Science



> "I believe in a lot of astrology." So commented pop megastar Katy Perry in a recent GQ interview. She also said she sees everything through a "spiritual lens"…and that she believes in aliens.
> 
> According to data from the National Science Foundation's just-released 2014 Science and Engineering Indicators study, Americans are moving in Perry's direction. In particular, the NSF reports that the percentage of Americans who think astrology is "not at all scientific" declined from 62 percent in 2010 to just 55 percent in 2012 (the last year for which data is available). As a result, NSF reports that Americans are apparently less skeptical of astrology than they have been at any time since 1983.


----------



## ekim68

Police Officers Who Shot at Two Innocent Women 103 Times Won't Be Fired



> The eight Los Angeles police officers who shot at two women over 100 times will not lose their jobs. They won't even be suspended. They'll just get some additional training.
> 
> They'll need it, since the shooting happened at the height of the manhunt for cop-killer Christopher Dorner, when police mistook two women delivering newspapers in a blue Toyota Tacoma pickup truck for one man hellbent on revenge in a charcoal Nissan Titan pickup truck and shot at them 103 times. One of the women, who was 71 at the time, was hit twice in the back. The second woman was hit by broken glass. I would say those cops should get some training in target practice, but then it's probably best for innocent newspaper carriers that they don't.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Police Officers Who Shot at Two Innocent Women 103 Times Won't Be Fired


----------



## DaveBurnett

That is a good example of MOB mentality taking over. Had there only been a couple of police, they would have thought first and not shot at all. 
They should be fired for stupidity at least. That was over 12 shots each, which, I imagine, would involve a reload.


----------



## hewee

Another dumb thing once one cop starts the rest just go into auto mode without thinking.
But that many cops not even thinking is unreal and to make it worse they have guns and get away with this.


----------



## ekim68

This boat hull was left rusting in a bay until it turned into a forest



> The SS Ayrfield was built in 1911. It transported supplies to American troops in World War II, and after that it transported coal for decades, until, in 1972, it was sent to Homebush Bay, in Australia, not far from Sydney.
> 
> The bay was a dumping ground, and at this time, a "ship breaking" yard. For years the bay was polluted (although Australia cleaned it up around the time of the Sydney Olympics). The hull of the SS Ayrfield, along with a few other ships, was left there to rust. And over the years, the Ayrfield grew into a forested island:


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> This boat hull was left rusting in a bay until it turned into a forest


Interesting.


----------



## ekim68

10-level steel wheelchair ramp dumbfounds Dunbartonshire



> The mother of a disabled girl has attacked a local council after it responded to her two-year campaign for improved wheelchair access to her house by building a 10-level winding wheelchair ramp covering most of her garden.
> 
> Clare Lally, 33, spent two years campaigning for improved access for her daughter Katie, seven, who uses a wheelchair, after the council gave them a home at the top of three flights of stairs.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> 10-level steel wheelchair ramp dumbfounds Dunbartonshire


----------



## poochee

*Camel escapes in rural Los Angeles County*
Feb. 14, 2014 4:50 PM EST 
AP



> The Sheriff's Department says the camel was reported to be chasing cars after escaping from a property Friday morning.


http://bigstory.ap.org/article/camel-chases-cars-rural-los-angeles-county


----------



## DaveBurnett

> The mother of a disabled girl has attacked a local council after it responded to her two-year campaign for improved wheelchair access to her house by building a 10-level winding wheelchair ramp covering most of her garden.
> 
> Clare Lally, 33, spent two years campaigning for improved access for her daughter Katie, seven, who uses a wheelchair, after the council gave them a home at the top of three flights of stairs.


There's a lot more to that than is being reported.
It seems, and I've not fully investigated as some of the details are restricted, that the house is council property and the family live rent free. Apparently they have been offered alternate accommodation on several occasions, but turned it down. It also seems that the family have been a pain in the proverbial, demanding everything they can get on the welfare state and continuously complaining. It seem that the council may have gotten fed up and delivered this to make a point. Health and Safety(sic) rules have been followed (deliberately) meticulously and determine the layout. It was felt (it seems) by the council that if there was any room for claims, should any accident occur, the family would try to sue the council.


----------



## ekim68

Thanks Dave, there's always two sides to a story..:up:


----------



## poochee

DaveBurnett said:


> There's a lot more to that than is being reported.
> It seems, and I've not fully investigated as some of the details are restricted, that the house is council property and the family live rent free. Apparently they have been offered alternate accommodation on several occasions, but turned it down. It also seems that the family have been a pain in the proverbial, demanding everything they can get on the welfare state and continuously complaining. It seem that the council may have gotten fed up and delivered this to make a point. Health and Safety(sic) rules have been followed (deliberately) meticulously and determine the layout. It was felt (it seems) by the council that if there was any room for claims, should any accident occur, the family would try to sue the council.


Thanks for the additional information. It did seem out of line.


----------



## poochee

*Reality show snake-handling preacher dies -- of snakebite*
By Ashley Fantz, CNN
updated 3:43 PM EST, Sun February 16, 2014



> On "Snake Salvation," the ardent Pentecostal believer said that he believed that a passage in the Bible suggests poisonous snakebites will not harm believers as long as they are anointed by God. The practice is illegal in most states, but still goes on, primarily in the rural South.
> 
> Coots was a third-generation "serpent handler" and aspired to one day pass the practice and his church, Full Gospel Tabernacle in Jesus Name, on to his adult son, Little Cody.


http://www.cnn.com/2014/02/16/us/snake-salvation-pastor-bite/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## ekim68

US military awaits pizza that lasts years



> They call it the holy grail of ready-to-eat meals for soldiers: a pizza that can stay on the shelf for up to three years and still remain good to eat.
> 
> Soldiers have been asking for pizza since lightweight individual field rations-known as meals ready to eat, or MREs-replaced canned food in 1981 for soldiers in combat zones or areas where field kitchens cannot be set up.


----------



## hewee

More junk food.

Why not get a Big Mac and Fry's that last for years.

This is 14 years old.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...years-looks-exactly-the-day-flipped-Utah.html


----------



## ekim68

Just think Harry, if you ate that stuff you'd have enough preservatives in you that your body would last forever...


----------



## hewee

It would have to be the only thing to eat and then only after going without food a long time.


----------



## ekim68

Survive one Chevron fracking explosion, get a pizza and pop FREE! 



> If a multibillion-dollar company started a frack pit fire in your backyard that burned uncontrollably for five days and killed one person, what would you consider fair compensation? A stable of miniature horses? An all-you-can-eat shrimp dinner served on Drake's private jet? One large pizza AND a two-liter beverage? Strike that last one; maybe we're just getting greedy.
> 
> Or not: Chevron Appalachia deemed the last option an appropriate gesture of goodwill for the residents of Greene County, Pa., where a natural gas well exploded into flames last week.


----------



## ekim68

Milking to Music



> Dairy farmers have become experts in cow comfort, from barn design to climate control engineering to keep cows as content as possible. But not all the attempts to sooth cows are quite so high tech. It may sounds silly, but some farmers swear by playing relaxing tunes for their herd for maximum milk results. But can you really slow jam your way to higher milk production? Turns out that yes, you just might.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Milking to Music


:up:


----------



## poochee

*
Man fired after using forklift to free stuck candy*
Clark Kauffman, The Des Moines Register 10:28 a.m. EST February 20, 2014
_Jobless benefits denied because he allegedly damaged machine *in pursuit of* stuck Twix bar._

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/02/20/worker-loses-job-twix-vending-machine/5635661/


----------



## ekim68

Time to get your things in order....

Ragnarok - the Viking Apocalypse - predicted for 22 February 2014



> The sound of an ancient horn heard reverberating across the rooftops of York this evening is a portent of doom and the beginning of a countdown to the Norse apocalypse, according to experts in Norse mythology from the JORVIK Viking Centre.
> 
> The horn belonged to the Norse god, Heimdallr, who was said to blow the mythical Gjallerhorn to warn that Ragnarok - the Viking apocalypse - will take place in 100 days. Experts are predicting the end of the world will take place on 22 February 2014, coinciding with the grand finale of the 30th JORVIK Viking Festival in the city of York.


----------



## hewee

No way will it end.


----------



## ekim68

I agree and in about five hours it will be proved !


----------



## ekim68

Fatwa forbids Muslims from traveling to Mars



> The committee of the General Authority of Islamic Affairs and Endowment in the United Arab Emirates that issued the fatwa against such a journey doesn't have anything against space exploration,Elon Musk's Mars visions, or anything like that. Rather, the religious leaders argue that making the trip would be tantamount to committing suicide, which all religions tend to frown upon.


----------



## hewee

ekim68 said:


> I agree and in about five hours it will be proved !


We are still here. :up:


----------



## poochee

hewee said:


> We are still here. :up:


----------



## ekim68

A savvy Girl Scout is selling cookies at a cannabis clinic in San Francisco



> Looking to drum up some new business, 13-year-old Girl Scout Danielle Lei and her mom set out for a San Francisco medical marijuana clinic on Monday, armed with boxes of Tagalongs, Dulce de Leches and other cookie varieties she and other scouts sell annually.
> 
> Any patients at The Green Cross with the munchies didn't stand a chance. In two hours on President's Day, Danielle sold 117 boxes outside the clinic - people gobbled up all her Dulce de Leches and blazed through the Tagalongs. According to her mother, Carol, that's 37 more boxes than what she sold during the same two-hour period outside a small Safeway the next day.


----------



## hewee

Smart girl.


----------



## ekim68

Court Rules Off-The-Grid Living Is Illegal



> Living off the grid is illegal in Cape Coral, Florida, according to a court ruling Thursday.
> 
> Special Magistrate Harold S. Eskin ruled that the city's codes allow Robin Speronis to live without utility power but she is still required to hook her home to the city's water system.


----------



## ekim68

Talking parrot 'helps' UP Police crack murder case



> AGRA: In a case that seems straight out of an Agatha Christie potboiler, a parrot turned detective and helped nab its mistress' killer.
> 
> The question of who murdered Neelam Sharma, 45, and her pet dog, had been baffling the city police for almost a week till they got a clue provided by Hercule, the parrot.
> 
> Neelam, wife of Vijay Sharma, the editor of a Hindi daily, was found murdered at her residence on February 20. Her husband noticed a change in the behaviour of the parrot whenever his nephew Ashutosh visited their house after the murder.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Talking parrot helps UP Police crack murder case


:up:


----------



## ekim68

Mississippi man found alive in body bag at funeral home



> A Mississippi man has been found literally alive and kicking in a body bag at a funeral home after being declared dead.
> 
> Workers at Porter and Sons Funeral Home were preparing to embalm Walter Williams on Thursday when he moved.


----------



## ekim68

Face Masks Provide False Hope Against Pollution



> Exorbitantly high levels of air pollution in Beijing have caused a run on face masks as people look for ways to protect themselves from the smog. Demand is so high that, according to news reports, masks are now in short supply in China's capital.
> 
> But, experts said, a closer look at the kinds of masks people get, the way they wear them and the hazards they're facing suggests that the masks are unlikely to help much.


----------



## ekim68

Inventor who shocked tech world stumped by 43-year patent delay



> Forty-three years is too long even for Gilbert P. Hyatt, the dogged inventor who once shocked the computer industry and got rich.
> 
> Hyatt said he's been waiting that long for a U.S. ruling on whether his electronic signal to control machinery should be granted a patent. The patent-approval process takes 28.3 months on average. His idea for liquid crystal displays? That's been sitting in the Patent and Trademark Office for 35 years.


----------



## poochee

*High school senior suing parents for college tuition*
Peggy Wright, The (Morristown, N.J.) Daily Record 7:23 a.m. EST March 3, 2014
_Girl seeks emancipation, but wants to force parents to pay for her education._



> MORRISTOWN, N.J.  An honor student and athlete who claims her parents threw her out of their home when she turned 18 has taken the highly unusual step of suing them for immediate financial support and to force them to pay for her college education.





> Sean Canning, a retired Lincoln Park police chief who currently works as Mount Olive's township administrator, said his daughter's representation of the facts is not accurate and he fears she is being "enabled" by well-intentioned but ill-informed people who include the Inglesinos. Sean Canning said that Rachel voluntarily left home in October and was never thrown out.


http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/03/03/student-sues-parents-college-tuition/5967279/


----------



## ekim68

Americans use twice as much water as they think they do, study says



> Americans use twice the amount of water they think they do, and appear to be particularly oblivious about how much H2O they flush down the toilet on a daily basis, according to new research.
> 
> In a paper published online Monday in the journal PNAS, a researcher concluded that Americans underestimated their water use by a factor of 2, and were only slightly aware of how much water goes into growing the food they eat.


----------



## ekim68

USDA to Allow Chickens From U.S. to Be Shipped to China for Processing and Back to U.S. for Consumption, Just Like Seafood



> Scores of Americans are in an uproar since Food Safety News revealed the U.S. Department of Agriculture (USDA) will soon allow U.S. chickens to be sent to China for processing before being shipped back to the states for human consumption.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> USDA to Allow Chickens From U.S. to Be Shipped to China for Processing and Back to U.S. for Consumption, Just Like Seafood


:down:


----------



## ekim68

Woman's auto-payments hid her death for six years



> For years, the payments went out of the woman's bank account.
> 
> Nobody batted an eyelid. Bills were paid. And life went on as normal in the quiet neighborhood of Pontiac, Michigan.
> 
> Neighbors didn't notice anything unusual. The woman traveled a lot, they said, and kept to herself. One of them mowed her grass to keep things looking tidy.
> 
> At some point, her bank account ran dry. The bills stopped being paid.
> 
> After its warnings went unanswered, the bank holding the mortgage foreclosed on the house, a common occurrence in a region hit hard by economic woes.
> 
> Still, nobody noticed what had happened inside the house. Nobody wondered out loud what had become of the owner.
> 
> Not until this week, when a worker sent by the bank to repair a hole in the roof made a grisly discovery.


----------



## ekim68

Do elephants call ''human!''?



> African elephants make a specific alarm call in response to the danger of humans, according to a new study of wild elephants in Kenya.
> 
> Researchers from Oxford University, Save the Elephants, and Disney's Animal Kingdom carried out a series of audio experiments in which recordings of the voices of the Samburu, a local tribe from North Kenya, were played to resting elephants. The elephants quickly reacted, becoming more vigilant and running away from the sound whilst emitting a distinctive low rumble.
> 
> When the team, having recorded this rumble [listen to the rumble here], played it back to a group of elephants they reacted in a similar way to the sound of the Samburu voices; running away and becoming very vigilant, perhaps searching for the potentially lethal threat of human hunters.


----------



## poochee

*
Cops rescue couple, baby and family dog from yowling cat*
By Lindsey Bever 
March 11 at 2:10 am

*VIDEO*



> Portland police found themselves in an unusual predicament this weekend when they were dispatched to apprehend a 22-pound Himalayan called Lux  after it assaulted a baby and forced a couple to retreat.


http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...baby-and-family-dog-from-yowling-cat/?hpid=z3


----------



## poochee

*CONTINUED...*

*Oregon couple attacked by cat plans to get it help*
Mar. 11, 2014 4:25 PM EDT



> PORTLAND, Ore. (AP)  The Oregon owners of a 22-pound housecat that trapped them in their bedroom after attacking their baby say they're not giving up on their pet and are getting it medical attention and therapy.


http://bigstory.ap.org/article/couple-attacked-cat-say-theyll-get-it-help


----------



## poochee

*Wild Pigs Overrun Homeowners in Central California*
By Jonah Lustig
Mar 14, 2014 11:58am
*
VIDEO*



> In a memorandum addressed to the San Jose City Council, Councilman Johnny Khamis estimated that the pigs have caused thousands of dollars in property damage and pose a safety threat to children and adults. He believes the recent drought is to blame for populations moving from the hills closer to residential areas, he told KGO.


http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/headlines/2014/03/wild-pigs-overrun-homeowners-in-central-california/


----------



## ekim68

Friendly Fungus Protects Our Mouths From Invaders



> When we talk about the human microbiome, bacteria usually get all the press. But microscopic fungi live in and on us, too. New research shows that a little-known fungus called Pichia lives in healthy mouths and may play an important role in protecting us from an infection caused by the harmful fungus Candida. The friendly fungus makes a substance that may even lead to a new antifungal drug.


----------



## ekim68

Titanium clubs behind two blazes



> IRVINE, Calif. -- Golfers are urged to swing with care after scientists at UC Irvine proved that titanium-coated clubs can cause course-side vegetation to burst into flames.
> 
> Orange County Fire Authority Capt. Steve Concialdi said Wednesday that the results confirm a suspicion investigators have had for years: that titanium alloy clubs were the cause of at least two blazes on area golf courses, including one that burned 25 acres at Irvine's Shady Canyon in 2010. A second fire, sparked at Arroyo Trabuco Golf Club in Mission Viejo, burned close to homes.


----------



## ekim68

Man assaulted and locked wife in shed after she kept singing 'ding dong, the witch is dead' when his mother died


----------



## ekim68

Tweets In Turkey Are Up 138% Even Though The Country Banned Twitter



> There might be a ban on Twitter in Turkey, but that's not stopping people from tweeting.
> 
> As we reported earlier, people are getting around the ban by using an alternate DNS service.
> 
> They're also tweeting using text messages and anonymous VPNs.


----------



## ekim68

Creationists demand equal airtime on Neil deGrasse Tyson's 'Cosmos' to provide 'balance'



> Creationists held a pity party for themselves Thursday because "Cosmos" isn't being fair and balanced to their beliefs.


----------



## ekim68

Hey, watch where you're going....

Blue Line train derails at O'Hare


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Hey, watch where you're going....
> 
> Blue Line train derails at O'Hare


----------



## ekim68

Napping can Dramatically Increase Learning, Memory, Awareness, and More



> In some places, towns essentially shut down in the afternoon while everyone goes home for a siesta. Unfortunately, in the U.S.-more bound to our corporate lifestyles than our health-a mid-day nap is seen as a luxury and, in some cases, a sign of pure laziness. But before you feel guilty about that weekend snooze or falling asleep during a movie, rest assured that napping is actually good for you and a completely natural phenomena in the circadian (sleep-wake cycle) rhythm.


----------



## hewee

ekim68 said:


> Napping can Dramatically Increase Learning, Memory, Awareness, and More


Good site there.

Hey if you need more help then Psychedelic Mushroom Compound Found to Grow and Repair Brain Cells


----------



## ekim68

You TWITS! Facebook exec erects billboards shaming texting drivers



> A Facebook exec is so sick of drivers texting behind the wheel that he now photographs them and puts the images on billboards to shame them.
> 
> "I've been blown away by the number of people texting while in traffic, on the freeway," Brian Singer, manager of communication design at Facebook, told Gizmodo. "For every nose picker, there's 20 texters. Unofficial estimation by me."


----------



## ekim68

Hobby Lobby's Hypocrisy: The Company's Retirement Plan Invests in Contraception Manufacturers



> When Hobby Lobby filed its case against Obamacare's contraception mandate, its retirement plan had more than $73 million invested in funds with stakes in contraception makers.


----------



## poochee

*Stolen Masterpieces Worth $50M Found in Auto Worker's Home*
ROME April 2, 2014
By CLARK BENTSON

*VIDEO *



> A pair of stolen masterpiece paintings valued at $50 million have been recovered after being bought at an auction for $25 and hung in an auto worker's kitchen for years.


http://abcnews.go.com/International...50m-found-auto-workers-home/story?id=23157046


----------



## ekim68

Norwegian Skydiver Almost Gets Hit by Falling Meteor - and Captures it on Film



> It sounds like a remarkable story, almost unbelievable: Anders Helstrup went skydiving nearly two years ago in Hedmark, Norway and while he didn't realize it at the time, when he reviewed the footage taken by two cameras fixed to his helmet during the dive, he saw a rock plummet past him. He took it to experts and they realized he had captured a meteorite falling during its "dark flight" - when it has been slowed by atmospheric braking, and has cooled and is no longer luminous.


----------



## ekim68

Beer Marinade Cuts Grilling Carcinogens



> Grillmasters already know that a cold brew is a fine companion at the barbecue. So here's some science to toast to-marinating meat in beer actually cuts the number of potentially cancer-causing compounds that form, as chops sizzle on the grill. So says a report in the Journal of Agricultural and Food Chemistry.


----------



## ekim68

Elite Violinists Fail to Distinguish Legendary Violins From Modern Fiddles



> If you know only one thing about violins, it is probably this: A 300-year-old Stradivarius supposedly possesses mysterious tonal qualities unmatched by modern instruments. However, even elite violinists cannot tell a Stradivarius from a top-quality modern violin, a new double-blind study suggests. Like the sound of coughing during the delicate second movement of Beethoven's violin concerto, the finding seems sure to annoy some people, especially dealers who broker the million-dollar sales of rare old Italian fiddles. But it may come as a relief to the many violinists who cannot afford such prices.


----------



## DaveBurnett

That doesn't surprise me at all.
Most so called "works of art" are just big cons, and the "specialists" a different kind of artist.


----------



## ekim68

I'm not so sure about the 'big cons' thing but I believe that a real artist can make any instrument sing....


----------



## ekim68

Does life speed up as you get older?



> Why you get the sinking feeling that weeks, months and years are passing you by faster than ever.





> American biologist Robert B. Sothern has spent forty-five years seeing if he encounters a similar effect as he ages. Five times a day he records his temperature, blood pressure, heart rate and estimation of the passing of a minute. He never misses a day, even when he's on holiday. His main research interest is in whether the timing of medical treatments can affect their efficacy, a theory about which most researchers remain sceptical, but his diligent self-study does tell us something extraordinary about time perception. As he has become older his time estimation has become less accurate and time seems to be gradually speeding up.


----------



## ekim68

Barbie Exposure May Limit Girls' Career Imagination



> Researchers had groups of girls play with one of three dolls. One was a Barbie doll dressed as a fashion model in a clingy dress. A second Barbie was a doctor in a white coat and jeans. The third doll was a Mrs. Potato Head.
> 
> After a few minutes of play the girls were asked if they could someday be any of eleven different occupations.
> 
> The girls who'd played with either of the Barbie dolls were more likely to pick traditional pink-collar jobs like teacher, librarian or flight attendant. But girls who played with Mrs. Potato Head envisioned themselves as also being firefighters, pilots or police officers.


----------



## ekim68

Q&A: Why 40% of us think we're in the top 5%



> Psychologist David Dunning explains that not only are we terrible at seeing how stupid we are, but we're also too dumb to recognize genius right in front of us.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Q&A: Why 40% of us think we're in the top 5%


I tend to agree.


----------



## ekim68

India court recognises transgender people as third gender



> India's Supreme Court has recognised transgender people as a third gender, in a landmark ruling.
> 
> "It is the right of every human being to choose their gender," it said in granting rights to those who identify themselves as neither male nor female.
> 
> It ordered the government to provide transgender people with quotas in jobs and education in line with other minorities, as well as key amenities.
> 
> According to one estimate, India has about two million transgender people.


----------



## ekim68

Google Street View tech can solve CAPTCHA puzzles



> Do you get frustrated filling out those online forms with jumbled letters to prove that you're human, only to get them wrong? They're called CAPTCHA puzzles and are designed to be difficult for computers to crack. Google's Street View technology, however, can decipher them with 99 percent accuracy.


----------



## ekim68

The Quest: $84,000 Miracle Cure Costs Less Than $150 to Make



> What are the likely manufacturing costs for sofosbuvir (Brand name: Sovaldi), the newly approved miracle drug that cures hepatitis C at a cost of $84,000 for the full 12-week course of treatment? Anywhere from $68 to $136 for the full course, according to an analysis that was published in Clinical Infectious Disease (CID) in January-which was about a month after Gilead announced how much it was planning to charge for the drug.


----------



## ekim68

Supreme Court to decide if law forbidding destruction of financial records applies to fish



> Did the federal government go overboard when it used a law aimed at preventing financial scandals similar to Enron to prosecute a Florida fisherman who ditched a catch of undersized grouper that he'd been told to keep as evidence?
> 
> The Supreme Court said Monday it will decide that next term.


----------



## ekim68

Spy Plane Fries Air Traffic Control Computers, Shuts Down LAX



> A relic from the Cold War appears to have triggered a software glitch at a major air traffic control center in California Wednesday that led to delays and cancellations of hundreds of flights across the country, sources familiar with the incident told NBC News.


----------



## ekim68

Grand Closing: America's Pot Farmers Are Putting Mexican Cartels Out of Business 



> For the first time in generations, farmers in central Mexico have stopped planting marijuana.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Grand Closing: Americas Pot Farmers Are Putting Mexican Cartels Out of Business


Interesting.


----------



## ekim68

A Beautiful Mind: Brain Injury Turns Man Into Math Genius



> In 2002, two men savagely attacked Jason Padgett outside a karaoke bar, leaving him with a severe concussion and post-traumatic stress disorder. But the incident also turned Padgett into a mathematical genius who sees the world through the lens of geometry.


----------



## ekim68

Shorter men live longer, study shows



> Short height and long life have a direct connection in Japanese men, according to new research. Shorter men are more likely to have a protective form of the longevity gene, FOXO3, leading to smaller body size during early development and a longer lifespan. Shorter men are also more likely to have lower blood insulin levels and less cancer.


----------



## ekim68

Sign Installer Cited for Violating Rule on the Sign He Was Installing



> "I didn't know what to say," said Dan Greding about his reaction to getting a ticket for being parked longer than 75 minutes, which according to the signs he was installing at the time was the maximum time limit for that block. "I was dumbfounded."


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Sign Installer Cited for Violating Rule on the Sign He Was Installing


----------



## ekim68

Germany: Whole family hit by lightning 



> An entire family has survived being hit by lightning after a storm suddenly broke in the German city of Chemnitz.


----------



## ekim68

Teen breaks record for fastest text



> (CNN) -- A 16-year-old from Brazil can dash off a wordy, complicated, text message in the time most of us can thumb "Where R U?" And the folks with Guinness World Records have noticed.
> 
> Marcel Fernandes typed a 25-word pre-selected paragraph into his touchscreen phone in 18.19 seconds, just enough to break the record of 18.44 seconds set in January. And that phrase was no easy task, either.
> 
> It reads: "The razor-toothed piranhas of the genera Serrasalmus and Pygocentrus are the most ferocious freshwater fish in the world. In reality they seldom attack a human." The entire phrase had to be spelled and punctuated correctly.


----------



## ekim68

Emory University server accidentally sends reformat request to all Windows PCs, including itself



> Have you ever reformatted a computer and then immediately realized you shouldn't have? Well, an "accident" at Emory University this week will make your mistake look like a brilliant, carefully considered decision.


(I guess Everything shouldn't be Automatic.... )


----------



## hewee

Wow, I told you to not auto update.


----------



## ekim68

I Went to the Nutritionists' Annual Confab. It Was Catered by McDonald's.



> McDonald's sponsored the annual conference of the California branch of the nutritionists' professional organization.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> I Went to the Nutritionists' Annual Confab. It Was Catered by McDonald's.


----------



## ekim68

Police arrest woman in Quinnipiac bomb threats



> HAMDEN, Conn. - Fearful that her family would learn she was not graduating, a 22-year-old woman phoned in bomb threats to Quinnipiac University on Sunday to try and force commencement ceremonies to be canceled, police said.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Police arrest woman in Quinnipiac bomb threats


----------



## ekim68

The 69 Words GM Employees Can Never Say



> George Carlin made his comic reputation with the famous routine, The Seven Words You Can Never Say on TV. The list of words actually became part of a U.S. Supreme Court decision allowing the FCC's regulation of "indecency."
> 
> It looks like General Motors put together its own list for employees back in 2008: 69 words and phrases that were not to be used in public presentations, according to the Wall Street Journal. They include: defect, defective, safety, safety related, dangerous, bad, and critical. You know, words that the average person, in the context of the millions of cars that GM has recalled, might understand as indicative of underlying problems at the company. Oh, terribly sorry, "problem" was on the list as well.


----------



## poochee

*$68M mistake: France's new trains don't fit in stations
*
Jolie Lee, USA TODAY Network 8:46 a.m. EDT May 22, 2014



> France's state-run railway service ordered 341 new trains before engineers discovered the fleet was too wide for many stations.


http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2014/05/22/french-train-platform-stations/9430471/


----------



## ekim68

16 Weird Forgotten English Words We Should Bring Back



> English changes all the time, often in subtle ways-so it's not surprising that we've lost many delightful words and phrases along the way. In his wonderful book Forgotten English, Jeffrey Kacirk takes a closer look at the origins and histories of these language relics. Here are a few of our favorite words from the book; for more, check out Kacirk's website.


----------



## ekim68

B-L-T



> Confiscated from a drug dealer's home at a very young age, the BLT are the only bear, lion and tiger in the world that live in the same enclosure.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> B-L-T


----------



## ekim68

Study: Stop Being So Cynical, You Could Give Yourself Dementia



> Scientists from the University of Eastern Finland have found that people who have high levels of cynical distrust are three times as likely to suffer from dementia in later life, than those who have more faith in other people.
> 
> Their study is the first of its kind to look at the relationship between cynicism and dementia. Entitled: "Late-life cynical distrust, risk of incident dementia, and mortality in a population-based cohort", it is published in the latest issue of the journal Neurology.


----------



## ekim68

20 Infuriating Things Computer Illiterate People Say When You're Trying to Help Them


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> 20 Infuriating Things Computer Illiterate People Say When Youre Trying to Help Them


----------



## ekim68

Hurricanes with female names more deadly than male-named storms



> In the coming Atlantic hurricane season, watch out for hurricanes with benign-sounding names like Dolly, Fay or Hanna. According to a new article, hurricanes with feminine names are likely to cause significantly more deaths than hurricanes with masculine names, apparently because storms with feminine names are perceived as less threatening.


----------



## ekim68

In 1997 Daniel Nussbaum rewrote Oedipus Rex using vanity license plates registered with the California Department of Motor Vehicles:


----------



## ekim68

7 Buildings That Look Exactly Like What Happens Inside



> A duck that sells duck eggs. A picnic basket that makes picnic baskets. A donut hole that sells donuts out of a hole in its center. Some kind of Alice in Wonderland-esque acid trip? Nope, these are all real buildings that take their functions very literally.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> 7 Buildings That Look Exactly Like What Happens Inside


----------



## ekim68

Fasting for three days can regenerate entire immune system, study finds



> Fasting for as little as three days can regenerate the entire immune system, even in the elderly, scientists have found in a breakthrough described as "remarkable".
> 
> Although fasting diets have been criticised by nutritionists for being unhealthy, new research suggests starving the body kick-starts stem cells into producing new white blood cells, which fight off infection.


----------



## ekim68

Alaska Bars to Offer Pregnancy Tests in Bathrooms



> Bars in Alaska will soon offer free pregnancy tests for female customers who want to know if they're expecting a baby before they start drinking.
> 
> Pregnancy test dispensers are being installed in the women's restrooms of 20 bars and restaurants in Alaska. It's part of a state-funded effort by the University of Alaska to combat fetal alcohol syndrome, according to a report detailing the project. Alaska has the highest rate of the condition in the country.


----------



## ekim68

Man Sues Airline After Flying to Grenada Instead of Granada



> One is a Spanish city founded in the 11th century, famous for its moorish architecture; the other is a Caribbean island off the coast of Venezuela and a world-leading producer of spices like nutmeg and cinnamon. You say Granada; I say Grenada.
> 
> Edward Gamson, an American dentist, had his heart set on the former - Granada, Spain - but flew to Grenada instead on a recent vacation. Now, he's suing British Airways, alleging that the airline's bookers made the mistake.


----------



## ekim68

Forget Swatting Mosquitoes, This Sri Lankan Newspaper Repels Them



> For the 2014 World Health Day, the publication printed the world's first mosquito-repelling newspaper, adding citronella scent to the newspaper's ink. It's a far more elegant way to deliver insect repellent than the chemical-laden sprays we're used to... and it keeps citizens informed about current events to boot.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Forget Swatting Mosquitoes, This Sri Lankan Newspaper Repels Them


----------



## poochee

*Tiger Snatches Fisherman From Boat in India*
_Son and daughter unable to fight it off with sticks_
By John Johnson, Newser Staff 
Posted Jun 28, 2014 8:39 AM CDT

http://www.newser.com/story/189168/tiger-snatches-fisherman-from-boat-in-india.html


----------



## ekim68

One armed German man fined for having only one handbrake on his bicycle



> A one armed German cyclist has been given an apology by police who fined him for having just one handbrake on his bike.


----------



## ekim68

'Bigfoot' samples analyzed in lab



> In North America, they're called Bigfoot or Sasquatch. In the Himalayan foothills, they're known as yeti or abominable snowmen. And Russians call them Almasty. But in the scientific laboratory, these elusive, hairy, humanoid creatures are nothing more than bears, horses, and dogs. That's the conclusion of a new study-the first peer-reviewed, genetic survey of biological samples claimed to be from the shadowy beasts.


----------



## ekim68

People would rather be electrically shocked than left alone with their thoughts



> At some point today you will disengage from the rest of the world and just think. It could happen any number of ways: if your mind wanders from work, while you're sitting in traffic, or if you just take a quiet moment to reflect. But as frequently as we drift into our own thoughts, a new study suggests that many of us don't like it. In fact, some people even prefer an electric shock to being left alone with their minds.


----------



## ekim68

Finnish couple wins quirky 'wife carrying' race 



> HELSINKI (AP) -- A Finnish couple has narrowly won the 19th World Wife Carrying Championships - a quirky competition in which men race to be the fastest while carrying a female teammate.
> 
> Ville Parviainen and Janette Oksman cleared the grueling 253.5 meter (278-yard) obstacle course in 63.75 seconds on Saturday, less than a second ahead of Britain's Rich Blake Smith and Anna Marguerite Smith.
> 
> Thirty-six couples from a dozen countries including Australia, Japan, and the United States took part in the race, which was held in the central Finnish municipality of Sonkajarvi, north of the capital, Helsinki.


----------



## ekim68

An Oklahoma Farmer Lost His Cellphone In 140 Tons Of Grain - 9 Months Later He Gets A Call From Japan



> Kevin Whitney of Chickasha, Oklahoma, was working on his farm last October when his iPhone fell out of his shirt pocket and up a grain elevator, where it was deposited into a pit containing 280,000 pounds of grain.
> 
> "I never expected to see that phone again," he told KFOR-TV. It was a reasonable conclusion. Whitney's phone was part of a grain shipment that left Chickasha for Inola, Oklahoma, where it sailed down the Arkansas and Mississippi Rivers to Convent, Louisiana. Then, on a cargo ship, it went through the Panama Canal and across the Pacific Ocean, ultimately arriving in Kashima, Japan.


----------



## poochee

*Somewhere In Brooklyn Right Now, There Is A Pregnant Tarantula On The Loose*
The Huffington Post | By Inae Oh 
Posted: 07/11/2014 2:52 pm EDT Updated: 07/11/2014 2:59 pm EDT

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/07/11/pregnant-tarantula-brooklyn_n_5578361.html


----------



## ekim68

14,000 draft notices sent to men born in 1800s



> No, the United States isn't trying to build a military force of centenarians.
> 
> It just seems that way after the Selective Service System mistakenly sent notices to more than 14,000 Pennsylvania men born between 1893 and 1897, ordering them to register for the nation's military draft and warning that failure to do so is ''punishable by a fine and imprisonment.''
> 
> The agency realized the error when it began receiving calls from bewildered relatives last week.





> The glitch, it turns out, originated with the Pennsylvania Department of Transportation during a transfer of nearly 400,000 records to the Selective Service. A clerk working with the state's database failed to select the century, producing records for males born between 1993 and 1997 - and for those born a century earlier, PennDOT spokeswoman Jan McKnight said Thursday.


----------



## ekim68

My Favorite Animal, the Book Scorpion



> My favorite animal is the book scorpion. I saw one recently in a room where my parents keep old family Bibles, hymnbooks, and cookbooks. At first I thought it was a tick sitting on the wall, and I went to kill it. Then I noticed the claws, and I realized that I was looking at a book lover's best friend.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> My Favorite Animal, the Book Scorpion


Interesting.


----------



## DaveBurnett

There's got to be a sting in the tail..............


----------



## poochee

*Man tries to kill spider, burns down house*
Jenn Gidman, Newser 11:35 a.m. EDT July 16, 2014



> We tried to warn you, spider-slaying arsonists. A Seattle house went up in flames last night after a tenant tried to flush out an eight-legged foe in his laundry room by setting it on fire using a lighter and spray paint, KOMO News reports.


http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/07/16/seattle-house-fire-spider/12724817/


----------



## ekim68

The Man Who Saved Over Two Million Lives via a Genetic Quirk



> Australian James Harrison is called "the man with the golden arm" due to the unusual composition of his blood. Harrison's blood contains an antibody called Rho(D) Immune Globulin that is used to treat Rhesus disease, a severe form of anemia where antibodies in a pregnant woman's blood destroy her baby's blood cells.


----------



## ekim68

Suspicious Blood-red Water Inundates River in Wenzhou



> An inner city waterway in the eastern city of Wenzhou was found to have been inundated by an influx of blood-red water this morning.
> 
> Local residents say the river was running normally at 4am, but it started to redden at around 6am, and in no time turned as crimson as blood.
> 
> One villager who has lived his whole life by the river side said this has never happened before.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Suspicious Blood-red Water Inundates River in Wenzhou


----------



## ekim68

Fist bumping beats germ-spreading handshake



> "Fist bumping" transmits significantly fewer bacteria than either handshaking or high-fiving, while still addressing the cultural expectation of hand-to-hand contact between patients and clinicians, according to a new study.


----------



## ekim68

Jack the Signalman



> During the latter part of the 1800s, travelers to Cape Town, South Africa, along the Port Elizabeth Mainline Railroad frequently saw a curious sight as they entered the train station. The signalman operating the levers that set the signals in the control tower was a baboon named Jack.


----------



## ekim68

The NRA's Top Attorney Was Convicted of Murder in 1964



> According to recently unearthed court records, Bob Dowlut-who for 30 years has been the architect of the National Rifle Association's legal and cultural agenda-was sentenced to life in an Indiana prison for murdering a single mother with the same gun he'd allegedly used that day to rob and shoot a shopkeeper.
> 
> "[T]hose who argue that a significant share of serious violence is perpetrated by previously nonviolent 'average Joes' are clinging to a myth," Dowlut-the NRA's general counsel-once wrote in a law journal, citing another author's assertion that "the 'average' gun owner and the 'average' criminal are worlds apart in background, social outlooks, and economic circumstances." But Dowlut's own criminal past raises questions about his qualifications to speak for those law-abiding "average Joes."


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> The NRA's Top Attorney Was Convicted of Murder in 1964


WOW!


----------



## ekim68

Language School Blogger Fired for Writing About Homophones



> A social media specialist for a Utah language school that teaches English to non-native speakers says he was fired for writing a blog post about homophones-words that sound the same, but carry different meanings-because his boss was afraid readers would think it was about "gay sex."


----------



## ekim68

Why is this union fighting Obama's power plant regulations while saying it supports climate action?



> This week we learned two apparently contradictory facts about the International Brotherhood of Electrical Workers: The union is calling on leaders to act to limit climate change, but it's opposed to President Obama's biggest effort to do just that.


----------



## ekim68

The Weirdest Micronations That Have Ever Existed



> Living in a regular country, with a normal government, can get annoying sometimes. Taxes, laws, political disputes... it's all kind of a bummer. So why not go live in a tiny country of your own? Some people have done it - and here are the most creative and strangest tiny nations on Earth, past and present.


----------



## ekim68

Uber and Lyft sitting in a tree, 'c-a-n-c-e-l-i-n-g each other's taxi rides'



> Uber has blasted rival taxi app firm Lyft over allegations Uber staff deliberately ordered Lyft rides and then canceled them.


----------



## poochee

*Study: Flies on food should make you drop your fork*
Chuck McClung, Florida Today 2:40 p.m. EDT August 14, 2014



> BREVARD, Fla.  Answer this question while you are not eating: Which of the following would make you stop chowing down if you spied them while you were in a restaurant?


http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/08/14/flies-health-hazard-orkin-study/14044947/


----------



## ekim68

Norway catches its 'first drink-driving Segway user'



> Norwegian police have booked what's likely to be the country's first drink-driving Segway user - a mere month after a national ban on the devices was lifted.


----------



## poochee

*
Cobra's severed head bites, kills chef*
Matt Cantor, Newser staff 11:30 a.m. EDT August 26, 2014



> But 20 minutes later, as Peng was tossing the head in the trash, the head was still functioning. That's when the venomous creature bit the chef, who died before anti-venom could be provided. "We ... could hear screams coming from the kitchen," says one restaurant guest.


http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2014/08/26/newser-cobra-kills-chef/14619677/


----------



## poochee

Aug 28, 9:50 AM EDT
AP

*Shaun the shaggy Aussie sheep finally shorn smooth *



> The sheep apparently had been hiding for years on a farm on the island state of Tasmania and had never been shorn. The Australian Broadcasting Corp. reported Thursday that Shaun lost 23.5 kilograms (52 pounds) of wool at his first haircut.


 http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2014-08-28-09-50-32


----------



## ekim68

Nine lives, two homes 



> A two-timing puss has prompted a decade-long tug-of-war between Wellington neighbours, with two families laying claim to their beloved pet.
> 
> The straying feline, known as Ming to the Alexander family and Cleo to the Smith family, has been playing away for nearly 10 years, living a secret life with each family.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Nine lives, two homes


----------



## poochee

*Teen With Amazingly Long Neck To Undergo Surgery (PHOTO)
* The Huffington Post | By Andy Campbell 
Posted: 08/30/2014 9:00 am EDT Updated: 08/31/2014 9:59 pm EDT

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/...k-photo_n_5731198.html?utm_hp_ref=mostpopular


----------



## ekim68

Happy National Punctuation Day


----------



## poochee

*Guests Sneak Into Half Moon Bay Hotel, Bathe, And Leave...in a Clean Getaway*

http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/loca...ite=nbcnews.com&cm_ven=nbcnews&cm_cat=Article


----------



## ekim68

Brooklyn Postal Worker Hoarded 40,000 Pieces of Undelivered Mail



> A USPS postal worker who reportedly struggled with alcohol addiction and depression was caught hoarding over 40,000 pieces of undelivered mail that were intended for the Flatbush neighborhood of Brooklyn, N.Y. over the course of ten years.


----------



## poochee

*German City Essen to Pay Alcoholics in Beer to Clean Streets*

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/german-city-essen-pay-alcoholics-beer-clean-streets-n214846


----------



## hewee

poochee said:


> *German City Essen to Pay Alcoholics in Beer to Clean Streets*
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/german-city-essen-pay-alcoholics-beer-clean-streets-n214846


Slave labor is what that is called.


----------



## DaveBurnett

Magistrates in the UK fine people and sentence them to community service. Most of the community service is street cleaning, although any work can be allocated.


----------



## hewee

Still most finds are to get money or you pay by working off the find.

It's money they want or you have to work it off. Your a slave to this either way when your rights are taken away and your use in this way.


----------



## ekim68

Man arrested, accused of shooting down neighbor's drone



> A New Jersey man is apparently uncomfortable with a neighbor's drone buzzing overhead. So, he allegedly takes action.


----------



## ekim68

The weirdest words ever used for sacking people?



> Have you "taken one for the team," been "given the pink slip," "eased out," "reorganised," "made redundant," "axed," or "invited to be successful elsewhere"? Call it what you will, they all point to one thing: "You're sacked."
> 
> Yep, there are some pretty creative ways to show someone the door.


----------



## ekim68

'We Fit' truck failed to fit under railway bridge



> A Halfords truck bearing the slogan "We Fit" ended up stuck under a London railway bridge, leading the company to admit: "We didn't fit."


----------



## DaveBurnett

I used to work in an office that overlooked a road under a low bridge. There wasn't a day passed without at least one vehicle getting stuck or losing its roof/load.


----------



## ekim68

I would hope that road wasn't a major one...


----------



## ekim68

Unhappy Customer: Comcast Told My Employer About Complaint, Got Me Fired



> When you complain to your cable company, you certainly don't expect that the cable company will then contact your employer and discuss your complaint. But that's exactly what happened to one former Comcast customer who says he was fired after the cable company called a partner at his accounting firm.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Unhappy Customer: Comcast Told My Employer About Complaint, Got Me Fired


----------



## DaveBurnett

> I would hope that road wasn't a major one...


It was one of the major routes into the city. What made it worse was that there was a laser beam height check that sounded a loud klaxon and flashed up a warning sign on the bridge.


----------



## ekim68

Fracking company teams up with Susan G. Komen, introduces pink drill bits "for the cure"



> In a statement to the IB Times, a Komen spokeswoman said that the partnership "grew from Baker Hughes' involvement in our Houston Race for the Cure" and that "the issue is personal to them and their employees," adding that "the evidence to this point does not establish a connection between fracking and breast cancer."
> 
> Susan G. Komen for the Cure, the foundation known for painting everything pink and, in one extremely controversial decision, pulling its grants from Planned Parenthood, has found a partner in Baker Hughes, a major drilling services company. The result: Baker Hughes is rolling out one thousand pink drill bits this October. Seriously.


----------



## poochee

*Parrot Missing for Years Returns Speaking Spanish*
TORRANCE, Calif.  Oct 13, 2014, 2:50 PM ET



> A pet parrot that spoke with a British accent when it disappeared from its home four years ago has been reunited with its owner  and the bird now speaks Spanish.
> 
> The reunion was brought about by a Southern California veterinarian who mistook Nigel, an African gray parrot, for her own missing bird, the Daily Breeze reported Sunday (http://bit.ly/1qU5dU3).


http://abcnews.go.com/Weird/wireStory/parrot-missing-years-returns-speaking-spanish-26161479


----------



## ekim68

The death of the humble umbrella? One Chinese inventor thinks so



> Chuan Wang says his Air Umbrella uses the 'force of air' to create an invisible layer to protect users from the rain .


----------



## ekim68

Rolling Average



> In a standard 10-frame game of bowling, the lowest possible score is 0 (all gutterballs) and the highest is 300 (all strikes). An average player falls somewhere between these extremes. In 1985, Central Missouri State University mathematicians Curtis Cooper and Robert Kennedy wondered what the game's theoretical average score is - if you compiled the score sheets for every legally possible game of bowling, what would be the arithmetic mean of the scores?


----------



## DaveBurnett

When I used to play at college, my average was 139.


----------



## ekim68

A fake gas-powered alarm clock once got Energy Star certification


----------



## ekim68

Oops....!

Fish tagged for research become lunch for gray seals



> When scientists slap an acoustic tag on a fish, they may be inadvertently helping seals find their next meal. The tags, rods a few centimeters long that give off a ping that can be detected from up to a kilometer away, are often used to follow fish for studies on their migration, hunting, or survival rates. Researchers working with 10 gray seals (Halichoerus grypus) who were captive for a year have now reported that the animals can learn to associate the pings with food.


----------



## DaveBurnett

Salivating dogs and bells come to mind


----------



## poochee

*Joey Chestnut devours turkey to win eating contest*
AP 5:33 p.m. EST November 23, 2014



> Ten contestants vied to see who could eat the most of a 20-pound (9-kilogram) turkey in a competition Saturday at Foxwoods Resort Casino.


http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/11/23/chestnut-eats-turkey/19452883/


----------



## ekim68

How Scotch Tape Was Invented



> Despite the name, Scotch tape wasn't invented by the Scottish. It was invented by a college dropout named Richard Drew from Minnesota who worked for a small sandpaper company founded in 1902 called Minnesota Mining and Manufacturing, later known as 3M. The name "Scotch" itself has an origin story almost as interesting as the invention of Scotch tape.


----------



## ekim68

Men Far More Likely to Die Stupid Deaths



> The winners of "Darwin Awards" die in a stunning variety of stupid ways, but the great majority of those killed trying to clean chimneys with grenades, ride in shopping trolleys hitched to trains, and so forth have one thing in common: They're men. A tongue-in-cheek study in the British Medical Journal calls this proof of "male idiot theory," noting that out of 318 verified cases from the last 20 years, 282 Darwin Awards were awarded to males and just 36 to women. That gives men a "highly statistically significant" 88.7% of the awards for those "who improve our gene pool by removing themselves from it."


----------



## ekim68

Like 1999, still a chimp's party on Wall Street 



> The dart-throwing chimpanzee won. And big. He didn't just beat all Internet and technology funds. He beat all 10,000 mutual funds. Raven the chimp is now Raven the Champ! In the 1999 race for top performance honors, the chimp made a monkey out of every darn (so-called) "professional" money manager on Wall Street and everywhere in America. His Monkeydex Index beat the best-of-the-best of all mutual funds run by America's top managers.


----------



## ekim68

The Puritans banned Christmas



> Believe it or not, the Puritans of England hated Christmas. They detested the pagan origins of the holiday and believed that the Bible didn't dictate that pious Christians should observe the day Jesus was born as anything special. Ministers who preached on Christmas Day even faced arrest. Naturally, they brought this same attitude toward Christmas to the New World.


----------



## hewee

Christmas banned in America ... by Christians!
http://www.wnd.com/2008/11/81144/

http://www.thehistoryofchristmas.com/ch/in_america.htm

http://www.wnd.com/2002/12/16242/

And you can find much more to prove it's pagan ans was keep long before Christ was even born.


----------



## ekim68

'I was going to rob this place but I know you,' robber tells clerk before giving thumbs up, leaving



> WHEAT RIDGE, Colo. - An attempted robbery suspect changed his mind after he recognized the clerk at the Colorado convenience store he walked into.
> 
> The Jefferson County Sheriff's Office said the masked man, wearing a hoodie, walked into a Quick Save convenience store at noon Tuesday.
> 
> The store clerk said the suspect looked at him and said, "(Expletive), I was going to rob this place but I know you."


----------



## poochee

*Woman pays $164K per year to live on luxury cruise ship
*Si Liberman, Special to the Asbury Park (N.J.) Press, Neptune, N.J. 10:10 p.m. EST January 19, 2015



> Lee Wachtstetter, an 86-year-old Florida widow, took her daughter's advice. She sold her five-bedroom Fort Lauderdale-area home on 10 acres and became a permanent luxury cruise ship resident after her husband died.
> 
> Mama Lee, as she's known aboard the 11-year-old Crystal Serenity, has been living on the 1,070-passenger vessel longer than most of its 655 crewmembers  nearly seven years.


http://www.usatoday.com/story/trave...-year-to-live-on-luxury-cruise-ship/22030011/


----------



## ekim68

Jim Rockford Warned Us About Google And Facebook Back In 1978



> Why didn't we listen? The fourth season of http://www.viddler.com/v/e7494373The Rockford Files, arguably the greatest television show of all time, features a "futuristic" storyline about a terrible threat. What if a private corporation used computers to gather personal information on hundreds of millions of Americans? Could we trust them with that data?


----------



## hewee

ekim68 said:


> Jim Rockford Warned Us About Google And Facebook Back In 1978


Best show on TV I ever watched and that was one I thing was 2 parts. I watch it in reruns right now but have not seen that one in years. I don't think I ever see a rerun of that one.


----------



## ekim68

Still single at 40, woman marries herself in lavish wedding



> When it comes to making a relationship work, everyone knows that the relationship you have with yourself has to work first. Like RuPaul says; "If you don't love yourself, how the hell you gonna love somebody else?"
> 
> Loving yourself is one thing, marrying yourself is taking it a step (or walk down the aisle) further, but that's exactly what Houston woman Yasmin Eleby decided to do.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Still single at 40, woman marries herself in lavish wedding


----------



## ekim68

Secret message found inside WW2 bullet is the end to a funny story



> August, 13, 1944. The British 8th Army occupies Florence. The Allies finally break out of Normandy. Meanwhile, somewhere in the south of Tuscany, a soldier writes this encrypted message and hides it inside a bullet. In 2015, someone found it and deciphered it. It was the end of a hilariously absurd story.


----------



## ekim68

Native American Council Offers Amnesty to 240 Million Undocumented Whites



> At a meeting on Friday in Taos, New Mexico, Native American leaders weighed a handful of proposals about the future of the United State's large, illegal European population. After a long debate, NANC decided to extend a road to citizenship for those without criminal records or contagious diseases.
> 
> "We will give Europeans the option to apply for Native Citizenship," explained Chief Sauti of the Nez Perce tribe. "To obtain legal status, each applicant must write a heartfelt apology for their ancestors' crimes, pay an application fee of $5,000, and, if currently on any ancestral Native land, they must relinquish that land to NANC or pay the market price, which we decide.


----------



## ekim68

Owl attacks joggers and steals their hats 



> Oregon officials are warning early morning joggers and park visitors in the state capital, Salem, to watch out for an owl that steals hats after at least four people were attacked in a month.
> 
> No one was seriously hurt in any of the incidents but Brad Hilliard, 36, is one of the joggers who have lost headwear in a brush with the bird.
> 
> "It was kind of amazing how it just swooped down and grabbed my hat like that," Hilliard said.
> 
> "It just pulled it right off my head like it was nothing!"


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Owl attacks joggers and steals their hats


----------



## hewee

Guess they are wool hats.


----------



## poochee

*21 lottery winners who blew it **all *
Michael B Kelley, Business Insider 
Mandi Woodruff contributed to this report.



> As the Powerball jackpot nears $500 million, we're reminded that winning the lottery will not solve all of life's problems.
> 
> In fact, many people's lives became notably worse after they got super rich, and they managed to lose it all quite quickly.


http://trove.com/a/21-lottery-winners-who-blew-it-all.b1ABs?chid=147697&_p=full-channel-head[1]


----------



## ekim68

Dogs Can Tell Happy or Angry Human Faces



> If you ever get the impression that your dog can "tell" whether you look content or annoyed, you may be onto something. Dogs may indeed be able to discriminate between happy and angry human faces, according to a new study.


----------



## ekim68

Fantastically Wrong: The Weird, Kinda Perverted History of the Unicorn



> In late 2012, the North Korean regime made a rather bizarre announcement, even by the standards of the North Korean regime. According to The Guardian, the country's archaeologists had discovered "the lair of one of the unicorns ridden by the ancient Korean King Tongmyong," just 600 feet from a temple in the capital city. What might have tipped the scientists off was, no joke, the words "Unicorn Lair" written right in front of the damn thing.
> 
> But a week later, The Guardian ran a second article with a frank admission. "There is only one problem with the story," they wrote. "It isn't exactly true."


----------



## DaveBurnett

I think the Unicorn stories come from early sailors that had been round the Cape and seen Rhinos in the distance.


----------



## ekim68

Well the Article states that some of the beliefs came from the 7th Century and I wonder how many ships were sailing around the Cape back then....What's interesting to me are the Biblical References....


----------



## poochee

Some interesting biblical history about unicorns. http://creationtoday.org/why-does-the-bible-mention-unicorns/


----------



## DaveBurnett

> Well the Article states that some of the beliefs came from the 7th Century and I wonder how many ships were sailing around the Cape back then


Chinese ones


----------



## ekim68

I didn't know they went that far....Oh well, I'm still catching up on History....


----------



## ekim68

Yoga and Indian head massages lead to Satanism, says priest



> A yoga teacher who also describes herself as a "good Catholic" has defended the ancient discipline after a priest equated it to paganism - and even Satanism.


----------



## DaveBurnett

and talking through your backside leads to bull****.... if you'll pardon my views on religious leaders.


----------



## ekim68

Astrology could help take pressure off NHS doctors, claims Conservative MP



> A Conservative MP has claimed that astrology could have "a role to play in healthcare".
> 
> David Tredinnick said astrology, along with complementary medicine, could take pressure off NHS doctors, but acknowledged that any attempt to spend taxpayers' money on consulting the stars would cause "a huge row".
> 
> He criticised the BBC and TV scientist Professor Brian Cox for taking a "dismissive" approach to astrology, and accused opponents of being "racially prejudiced".


----------



## DaveBurnett

He's a practising psychologist (hence the astrology), young, and specialises in treating same sex issues.
He lives about 10 miles down the road from me and is a well known "character".


----------



## ekim68

'Star Trek' fans told to stop 'Spocking' Canadian $5 bill



> Bank of Canada executives have urged Star Trek fans to stop a campaign to deface currency as a tribute to late actor Leonard Nimoy.


----------



## ekim68

Christian Chaplain Fired for Preaching Compassion and Love Over Violence of American Sniper



> Beckum's sermon that day was about America's addiction to violence, citing the film "American Sniper" as a symptom of that, and how this was problematic for Christianity, a religion founded on the ideals of nonviolence.


----------



## ekim68

New study determines there are too many studies



> The study, which surely must be aware of its own irony, found that researchers are experiencing "attention decay" because of the glut of academic papers. Just like we're overwhelmed by the bounty of the internet, researchers are forgetting important studies because they're swimming in nonessential ones.


----------



## ekim68

Why People Think Friday the 13th Is Unlucky



> Being wary of Friday the 13th is much more than a quaint superstition observed by a few uneducated people in distant, unreachable towns and hamlets. In the United States alone, it is estimated that between 17 and 21 million people dread that date to the extent that it can be officially classified as a phobia.


----------



## poochee

*Pack of Stray Dogs Stand Guard at Animal Lover's Funeral *

Mar 30, 2015, 1:47 PM ET
By MEGHAN KENEALLY and ELARA MOSQUERA 
via Good Morning America



> A woman who spent her life caring for stray dogs received an unexpected -- and surprising -- tribute from the animals when she died.
> 
> At the funeral for Margarita Suárez in Cuernavaca Morelos, Mexico, there was a pack of stray dogs who came inside the funeral home to stand guard.


http://abcnews.go.com/International...guard-animal-lovers-funeral/story?id=30013084


----------



## poochee

*Town vows to evict SCARY Lucille Ball statue guaranteed to give you nightmares*
By: Arienne Thompson	April 3, 2015 4:16 pm



> Residents of Celoron, N.Y., where the Lucy statue is erected, have been fighting since 2009 to have the statue removed because they say, with good reason, its terrible.


http://entertainthis.usatoday.com/2...le-ball-statue-that-will-give-you-nightmares/


----------



## ekim68

Woman on Hunt for Birth Mom Finds Her at Work



> When Ohio's health department released birth records last month for those adopted over a period of more than three decades, a spokesman called it a chance for people to "possibly reconnect with some siblings or their birth parents," WYTV reported at the time. For one Youngstown woman, both her birth mom and sister were much closer than anyone could have guessed. La-Sonya Mitchell-Clark, 38, had been working with her mother for four years before the two found out about it, ABC News reports. Her sister-one of three Mitchell-Clark learned she has-works at the same company, InfoCision.


----------



## ekim68

Hacked Sony emails reveal that Sony had pirated books about hacking



> Sony doesn't like pirates-except, perhaps, when Sony feels like pirating.
> 
> Hacked Sony Pictures Entertainment emails, published in full on Thursday by WikiLeaks, reveal that Sony had pirated ebooks on its servers. This is particularly notable because Sony has engaged in aggressive and even illegal anti-piracy actions in the past.


----------



## Brigham

ekim68 said:


> Why People Think Friday the 13th Is Unlucky


It is very unlucky if you have to spell 
*Triskaidekaphobia*


----------



## hewee

I have been in buildings that have 13th floor but you do not see it on the elevator. The 13th floor is an empty or storage floor because people do not want to rent or be on the 13th floor. 

To me the number 13 is just a number.


----------



## ekim68

Sex club seeks Nashville blessing by vowing to be a church



> NASHVILLE, Tenn. (AP) - A Nashville swingers club has undergone a conversion - it says it's now a church - in order to win city approval so it can open next to a Christian school.


----------



## poochee

Amen


----------



## DaveBurnett

Down on your knees!!


----------



## ekim68

Woman who hit Venezuelan president with mango rewarded with house



> A woman who hit President Nicolás Maduro on the head with a mango has been promised a new house for her troubles in a surreal tropical tale that has gone viral in Venezuela. The 52-year-old president was driving a bus through a crowd in the central state of Aragua last weekend when the fruit was thrown at him.


----------



## ekim68

Student starts fire in computer lab after failing to hack school computers



> DOUGLAS COUNTY, GA (CBS46) - A Douglas County high school student was arrested and charged with five felonies Thursday morning after sheriff's deputies caught him on campus following a fire at Alexander High School just after 1 a.m.
> 
> The 15 year-old boy admitted to investigators that he set fire to a computer after trying, unsuccessfully, to hack into the school computer system to change his grade on a failed test.


----------



## DaveBurnett

Is it safe to assume the failed test was computer studies??


----------



## poochee

*Johnny Depp sends dogs home to USA*
AP 8:54 a.m. EDT May 15, 2015



> SYDNEY (AP)  Facing the threat of imminent death, Johnny Depp's dogs Pistol and Boo fled Australia for the United States on Friday after Australia's agriculture minister angrily accused the Hollywood actor of sneaking the pups into the country.
> 
> A Department of Agriculture officer escorted the Yorkshire terriers from Depp's home  where they had been temporarily quarantined  to the airport on Friday evening, Agriculture Minister Barnaby Joyce said in a statement. The tiny outlaws promptly boarded a flight to California, just hours before a government-imposed deadline that the dogs leave Australia or be euthanized.


http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...epp-dogs-return-home-from-australia/27359295/


----------



## poochee

*Headhunting in Saudi: Executioners wanted*
John Bacon, USA TODAY 10:41 a.m. EDT May 19, 2015



> Two years after Saudi Arabia nearly had to end beheadings due to a shortage of swordsmen, the oil-rich nation of 30 million people is taking a new tack.
> 
> Help wanted ads.


http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2015/05/19/saudi-executioners-sought/27571071/


----------



## ekim68

Egyptian repairman outranks Google in search



> An Egyptian repairman has found unexpected fame as one of the most searched-for men in his country.
> 
> For a time, anyone typing Google into Google from an Egyptian computer got a page belonging to Mr Saber El-Toony as the first result despite the fact that his business doesn't include the keyword and is in no way related.
> 
> His Google Plus page has received more than five million views.


----------



## poochee

*Man Calls 911 To Resolve 3-Hour Standoff With Angry House Cat*
The Huffington Post | By Ryan Grenoble 
Posted: 06/05/2015 5:06 pm EDT Updated: 06/05/2015 5:59 pm EDT



> Somebody get the catnip -- and step on it! Ms. Mittens means business.
> 
> A Stamford, Connecticut, man called 911 this week for help as a standoff with his house cat entered its third hour, leaving him stuck outside the house.


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/06/05/man-911-cat_n_7521966.html


----------



## poochee

*You WON'T BELIEVE what left one Denver pilot stranded at the airport! (It's a rabbit.)*
By Jelisa Castrodale July 6, 2015 8:00 am



> Theyre baaaack! The most adorable of all airport menaces are again wreaking havoc on parked cars at Denver International Airport and this time, they left a pilot stranded in the employee parking lot. When Robert Favuzza returned to his car, he discovered that some of the airports rabbits had helped themselves to the wires underneath his car, chewing their way through the transmission cables. He told KDVR:


http://roadwarriorvoices.com/2015/0...r-pilot-stranded-at-the-airport-its-a-rabbit/


----------



## ekim68

CIA: Julia Child and the shark repellant recipe



> Sometimes some of the coolest stories get lost in history. The CIA recently noted one of them  famous French food chef and author Julia Childs critical involvement in developing a shark repellent recipe for military personnel and explosives during WWII.
> 
> In 1943, then Julia McWilliams worked for the Office of Strategic Services (OSS) - -the precursor to the CIA-- on the Emergency Sea Rescue Equipment Section (ERE). The ERE was developing among other projects, a way to repel sharks to keep them away from downed pilots and underwater explosives.


----------



## ekim68

Squirrel gets drunk, trashes British bar



> EVESHAM, England, July 17 (UPI) -- When the secretary of a members-only bar in Britain opened up one day to find the premises trashed, he wasn't expecting the culprit to be a squirrel, let alone a drunk one.
> 
> Sam Boulter, 62, the secretary of the Honeybourne Railway Club near Evesham in Worcestershire, told the BBC he found the bar covered in beer and smashed glasses and beer bottles when he opened up Sunday evening.
> 
> After making the discovery, he said he saw a squirrel "staggering around," coming out from behind a box of potato chips.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Squirrel gets drunk, trashes British bar


----------



## ekim68

San Francisco techies are hiring this Wiccan witch to protect their computers from viruses and offices from evil spirits



> Many people have had their computer or smartphone possessed by an evil demon  or at least thats what it can feel like when some mysterious bug keeps causing an app to crash, or your phone keeps shutting off for no reason.
> 
> But if you truly think your electronics have been invaded by an evil spirit, there's someone who will take your call  Reverend Joey Talley  a Wiccan witch from the San Francisco Bay Area who claims to solve supernatural issues for techies.


----------



## hewee

ekim68 said:


> San Francisco techies are hiring this Wiccan witch to protect their computers from viruses and offices from evil spirits


That's just crazy.


----------



## poochee

*Guy's Attempt To Take Rattlesnake Selfie Ends With $153,000 Bill*
_Let thissss be a cautionary tale._
Simon McCormack
Crime and Weird News editor, The Huffington Post



> This was a misssstake.
> 
> A San Diego-area man ssssent (OK, we'll stop) KGTV footage of himself lying in a hospital bed after he said he tried to take a selfie with a rattlesnake.


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...198e4b0a13f9d18bf80?ncid=txtlnkusaolp00000592


----------



## ekim68

The worst thing about tech bubbles isn't what you may think



> You may recall how the last tech bubble 15 years ago resulted in staggering market losses, numerous failed start-ups and increasing IT unemployment. Less noticed was the bubble's eerie correlation to undergraduate enrollments in computer science.


----------



## ekim68

N Korea winds back its clocks to make 'Pyongyang time'



> North Korea has announced that it is winding its clocks back by 30 minutes to create a new "Pyongyang Time" - breaking from a time standard imposed by what it called "wicked Japanese imperialists" more than a century ago.


----------



## ekim68

[URL='http://io9.com/uk-doctors-actually-got-together-and-studied-how-much-e-1724501615']UK Doctors Actually Got Together and Studied How Much Ears Grow as We Age[/quote]




> A group of UK doctors got together and measured ear growth with age. Then they decided to teach us all the European terms for big ears. Because why not?
> 
> We all know that ears and other body parts made of cartilaginous material grow as we age, but no one really knew how much it grew. This seems to have troubled a group of doctors in Kent to an extraordinary degree.


[/url]


----------



## DaveBurnett

It was a noddy little study.


----------



## ekim68

Idaho replaces mile marker 420 with 419.9 to thwart stoners




> BOISE, Idaho (AP) - If you're looking for milepost 420, you won't find it in Idaho.
> 
> Idaho transportation officials say the mile marker has been replaced with 419.9 signs to curb thieves eager to own a number associated with marijuana enthusiasts.
> 
> Turns out, Idaho isn't alone in this problem. States like Washington and Colorado have also replaced 420 signs with 419.9 after consistently having to replace them after thefts by supposed sticky-fingered stoners.


----------



## ekim68

Google ordered to remove links to stories about Google removing links to stories




> Google faces fines if it does not comply with ridiculous recursion.


----------



## ekim68

[URL='http://gizmodo.com/part-of-a-rocket-engine-landed-in-this-guys-living-room-1727544878']Part of A Rocket Engine Landed in This Guy's Living Room[/URL]




> Part of a rocket engine crashes through the roof of a house in northeast China's Shanxi province early Friday morning.
> 
> It appears to be a nozzle from the first stage engine of a Long March 4C rocket, which China's new Yaogan-27 satellite into space from Taiyuan Launch Base in Shanxi Province on Thursday night.


----------



## poochee




----------



## ekim68

What if the mega-rich just want rocket ships to escape the Earth they destroy?




> Of course, uber-wealthy tech entrepreneurs aren't just buying rockets for their personal amusement. They're founding or investing in space travel - they want to get _you _off-planet, too. Well, not you-you, but someone like you with much, much, much more money.
> 
> And that's where the vogue for billionaire space travel magnates gets a little weird -and maybe even sinister. It's already very true that money expands your world; the person with the funds to have a car is less restricted in her movements than the person without one, and the person with a huge plane and the money to fly it is less restricted still.


----------



## ekim68

*Unlikely simultaneous historical events*


----------



## DaveBurnett

No wonder US visitors to the UK are so fascinated by History??


----------



## ekim68

Priest alleged to have pulled gun on boy because he was a Dallas Cowboys fan




> Kevin Carter alleged to have pointed musket at eight-year-old after he said he would support New York Giants' rivals


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Priest alleged to have pulled gun on boy because he was a Dallas Cowboys fan


----------



## DaveBurnett

Not the usual Priest's weapon of choice with boys?? <grin>


----------



## ekim68

Humans Are More Toxic to Wildlife than Chernobyl




> The Chernobyl disaster remains the worst nuclear accident in human history, with a death toll that is difficult to tally even decades later. Given the sobering reach of the resulting radiation contamination, you might expect the Chernobyl Exclusion Zone-the 4,200 square kilometers in the immediate vicinity of the explosion-to have suffered serious long-term ecological damage.
> 
> Surprisingly, though, a study published today in _Current Biology_ shows that wildlife in the exclusion zone is actually more abundant than it was before the disaster. According to the authors, led by Portsmouth University professor of environmental science Jim Smith, the recovery is due to the removal of the single biggest pressure on wildlife-humans.


----------



## ekim68

'Butt dials' - a strain on US emergency systems




> Had the city experienced a surge in crime? Violence? Fear? Or was there some other trend at play causing call volumes to increase by 28% between 2011 and 2014?
> 
> It was important to understand what was going on, because while calls were increasing, staffing levels were staying flat, and the system was struggling under the pressure.


----------



## ekim68

Wildlife Tourism Could Be "Domesticating" Wild Animals




> Human tourism-no matter how well-intentioned-might desensitize wild animals to poachers and predators, affecting their odds of survival.


----------



## ekim68

Bank's severance deal requires IT workers to be on call for two years




> SunTrust Banks in Atlanta is laying off about 100 IT employees as it moves work offshore. But this layoff is unusual for what the employer is asking of its soon-to-be displaced workers: SunTrust's severance agreement requires terminated employees to remain available for two years to provide help if needed, including in-person assistance, and to do so without compensation.


----------



## DaveBurnett

It depends what the terms were; but being the US I don't expect they were very good.


----------



## ekim68

Common MythConceptions


----------



## poochee

*Man Meets His Exact Lookalike On A Plane, Takes The Happiest Selfie*
*They were seated right next to each other!*
Suzy StrutnerAssociate Lifestyle Editor, The Huffington Post

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...n-lookalike-on-plane_563379a7e4b00aa54a4dc129


----------



## ekim68

Michael Jackson named top-earning dead celebrity




> Michael Jackson has been named the top-earning dead celebrity of 2015.
> 
> The administrators of the King of Pop's estate have brought in an estimated $115 million in the past year, according to Forbes magazine, thanks to deals with Cirque du Soleil and recorded music sales.
> 
> Jackson beats Elvis Presley, who comes in second with $55 million, while Peanuts cartoonist Charles M Schulz is third with $40 million.


----------



## poochee

WOW!


----------



## ekim68

NYPD Officer Finds Missing Italian Marathoner on 2 Train, Sources Say




> MIDTOWN - An off-duty NYPD officer Tuesday morning looked up from his news story about an Italian runner who disappeared after the New York City Marathon to find the man there on the train with him, sources said.


----------



## ekim68

Sitting further away from your boss makes you a better worker, study suggests

*



Physical distance determines how the bad behaviour of managers spreads to employees, research shows

Click to expand...

*


----------



## ekim68

Ford safety feature snitches out hit-and-run driver




> One of the more helpful safety features found in newer vehicles is their ability to automatically call emergency services after an accident. It turns out it's also great for catching hit-and-run drivers.
> 
> This all played out in Florida where alleged hit-and-run driver Cathy Bernstein ran into a truck then smashed into a van before leaving the scene of the accident. The hit-and-run suspect didn't realize that her car wasn't so keen on bugging out before calling the authorities. The Ford's SYNC's 911 Assist alerted the emergency services and shared time and GPS information about the incident.


----------



## poochee




----------



## ekim68

Texas plumber sues Ford dealer after truck ended up in Syrian war




> A Texas plumber whose pickup truck ended up on the front lines of the Syrian civil war has filed charges against the car dealership he initially sold it to.
> 
> Mark Oberholtzer, who owns Mark-1 Plumbing in Texas City, was shocked to see his old work truck turn up in photos posted by Syrian rebels late last year.


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## ekim68

UK police busts karaoke "gang" for sharing songs that aren't commercially available




> The City of London Police's Intellectual Property Crime Unit (PIPCU) claims to have "dismantled a gang suspected of uploading and distributing tens of thousands of karaoke tracks online." However, it turns out that this "gang" is actually three blokes, aged 60, 53, and 50: one man is from Barnstaple, Devon and two men live in Bury, Lancashire.


----------



## ekim68

Maybe not 'Oddly Enough'.......


Drunk people account for 70% of weekend emergency room visits in UK city


----------



## DaveBurnett

It is not a true figure since there are no statistics produced or gathered.
It is one of those "guestimates" made up for media exaggeration/consumption


----------



## hewee

DaveBurnett said:


> It is not a true figure since there are no statistics produced or gathered.
> It is one of those "guestimates" made up for media exaggeration/consumption


News like Drunk People get Drunk more then Non Drinker?


----------



## DaveBurnett

It is more like the staff in A&E prefer to work on patients rather than gather statistics!!


----------



## hewee

People getting hurt or killed makes news.


----------



## ekim68

Kid Racks Up $5,900 Bill on Dad's iPad Playing Jurassic World




> As long as there are smartphones and tablets, games geared for kids, and kids with enough time on their hands (and creativity) to thwart their parents' security measures, there will always be kids racking up huge charges on their parents' accounts. That's just the nature of the child-parent relationship, we feel.
> 
> The latest in the "you spent what on my what" saga comes from West Sussex, England. According to The Metro, Mohamed Shugaa recently found that his seven-year-old son had managed to rack up quite the bill playing the Jurassic World game on his iPad.


----------



## poochee




----------



## DaveBurnett

That is supposed to have been stopped, so I would imagine that the father would be able to dispute the payment since they are supposed to get confirmed authority before taking it. And it IS written in law.


----------



## ekim68

[URL='http://lifehacker.com/these-are-the-germiest-surfaces-in-hotel-rooms-1754859098']These Are the Germiest Surfaces In Hotel Rooms[/URL]




> Ever wondered what germs are lurking around in your fancy hotel? Here are the germiest surfaces in three-star, four-star, and five-star hotel rooms.


----------



## ekim68

[URL='http://lifehacker.com/how-lenient-return-policies-trick-you-into-keeping-stuf-1755825872']How Lenient Return Policies Trick You Into Keeping Stuff You Don't Want[/URL]




> There are plenty of stores out there with great return policies. Some are so good you can basically rent stuff from their stores. If you're not careful, however, those lenient return polices can actually trick your brain into holding onto items you don't actually want.


----------



## poochee

Something to think about.


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## ekim68

Spared by the hitmen with principles




> One year ago a group of gunmen in Burundi was hired to kill a woman visiting from Australia. But the hit did not go as planned, leaving her with a chance to turn the tables on the man who wanted her dead.


----------



## poochee

She was lucky!


----------



## ekim68

FBI arrests nearly all of the top officials of Crystal City, Tex.




> Joel Barajas was the only Crystal City council member to show up at the office Friday.
> 
> That's because everyone else he works with is facing felony charges.
> 
> Five top officials in the Texas city were arrested Thursday under a federal indictment accusing them of taking tens of thousands of dollars in bribes and helping the operator of an illegal gambling operation who went by the nickname "Mr. T."


----------



## ekim68

Hindu god issued with court summons in east Indian state




> A court has served a Hindu god with a summons for illegally encroaching on government land in eastern India after a roadside temple was built in his honour, officials have said.


----------



## poochee




----------



## DaveBurnett

What a spelling mistake!! It should have been addressed to an human!! 



I'm off........................


----------



## ekim68

Scuba diver somehow survives being sucked into Florida nuclear power plant through pipe




> A man scuba diving in Florida somehow survived being sucked into a nuclear power plant in a terrifying log flume ride.
> 
> Christopher Le Cun was boating off the coast of Hutchinson Island when he and his friend went under to check out three large shadows beneath the waves that looked like buildings.
> 
> After diving down, he felt a current that quickly pulled him toward one of three intake pipes, got sucked in and was immersed in darkness for five minutes in the water being taken to cool the St. Lucie Nuclear Power Plant.


----------



## ekim68

Anonymous tip claims raw milk caused illnesses at Capitol




> CHARLESTON, W.Va. (WSAZ) -- In the weeks after passing a bill, allowing West Virginians to drink raw milk, one delegate brought the drink in to celebrate and, eventually, several lawmakers have gotten sick.


----------



## ekim68

Why smart people are better off with fewer friends




> Hell might actually be other people -- at least if you're really smart.
> 
> That's the implication of fascinating new research published last month in the British Journal of Psychology. Evolutionary psychologists Satoshi Kanazawa of the London School of Economics and Norman Li of Singapore Management University dig in to the question of what makes a life well-lived. While traditionally the domain of priests, philosophers and novelists, in recent years survey researchers, economists, biologists and scientists have been tackling that question.


----------



## ekim68

Children form human arrow to help police find burglary suspects




> Police have released a video of a group of children who formed a human arrow to point a police helicopter in the direction of two suspected burglars on the run.


----------



## hewee

Now that is great what the kids did.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Children form human arrow to help police find burglary suspects


----------



## 2twenty2

Six-foot-long dead cannibal snake greets North Carolina electrical workers attempting to shut off power - http://news.nationalpost.com/news/w...ectrical-workers-attempting-to-shut-off-power


----------



## poochee

knucklehead said:


> Six-foot-long dead cannibal snake greets North Carolina electrical workers attempting to shut off power - http://news.nationalpost.com/news/w...ectrical-workers-attempting-to-shut-off-power


----------



## ekim68

Oops....


Man accidentally 'deletes his entire company' with one line of bad code




> By accidentally telling his computer to delete everything in his servers, hosting provider Marco Marsala has seemingly removed all trace of his company and the websites that he looks after for his customers.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Oops....
> 
> 
> Man accidentally 'deletes his entire company' with one line of bad code


----------



## ekim68

ekim68 said:


> Oops....
> 
> 
> Man accidentally 'deletes his entire company' with one line of bad code


More on this.....!

Seems it was a Hoax


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> More on this.....!
> 
> Seems it was a Hoax


That's awful!


----------



## ekim68

Boaty McBoatface 'unlikely' to be name of Britain's new polar research vessel despite runaway win of public vote


----------



## ekim68

[URL='http://jalopnik.com/this-ancient-laptop-is-the-only-key-to-the-most-valuabl-1773662267']This Ancient Laptop Is The Only Key To The Most Valuable Supercars On The Planet[/URL]




> This is a Compaq LTE 5280 laptop from the early 1990s, running a bespoke CA card. In 2016, McLaren Automotive-one of the most high-tech car and technology companies on the planet-still uses it and its DOS-based software to service the remaining hundred McLaren F1s out there, each valued at $10 million or more.


----------



## ekim68

North Korea threatens United States with peace treaty demand




> SEOUL, May 4 (UPI) -- North Korea threatened to "settle the score physically" with the United States, unless Washington agrees to a peace treaty.


----------



## ekim68

Woman relying on GPS directions drives into a lake




> A 23 year-old Canadian woman, solely relying on her GPS drove straight into a Ontario lake this week, According to the Toronto Sun.
> 
> Due to dark, stormy conditions, and a lack of familiarity with the Tobermory area, the woman was unable to see where she was driving.


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## 2twenty2

Thai man fought off python that latched onto his penis while he was sitting on the toilet in bloody tug of war -

http://news.nationalpost.com/news/w...as-sitting-on-the-toilet-in-bloody-tug-of-war


----------



## 2twenty2

You can now rent 'the smallest home in the world' on Airbnb - a 25-square-foot box on wheels -

https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2...orld-airbnb/3cgeSpNAsFK4EsQvoT1EEJ/story.html


----------



## 2twenty2

Canuck the crow flies off with knife from crime scene in Vancouver:

http://news.nationalpost.com/news/c...-off-with-knife-from-crime-scene-in-vancouver


----------



## poochee

knucklehead said:


> Canuck the crow flies off with knife from crime scene in Vancouver:
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/news/c...-off-with-knife-from-crime-scene-in-vancouver


...


----------



## 2twenty2

After alarming photos of children scaling 800-metre ladder appear, Chinese village may get stairs:

http://news.nationalpost.com/news/w...-ladder-appear-chinese-village-may-get-stairs


----------



## poochee

knucklehead said:


> After alarming photos of children scaling 800-metre ladder appear, Chinese village may get stairs:
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/news/w...-ladder-appear-chinese-village-may-get-stairs


----------



## ekim68

Apartment in US asks tenants to 'like' Facebook page or face action




> Call it bizarre but the management at an apartment building in Salt Lake City has told tenants living in the complex to "like" its Facebook page or they will be in breach of their lease.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Apartment in US asks tenants to 'like' Facebook page or face action


----------



## ekim68




----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


>


IMO, they have a lot of nerve to tell their tenants that.


----------



## ekim68

Programmer Automates His Job For 6 Years, Finally Gets Fired, Forgets How To Code



> Reddit user FiletOfFish1066 just got fired from his programming job. The reason and circumstances will completely blow your mind, though. FiletOfFish1066 (FOF) worked at a well-known tech company in the Bay Area and for six full years did nothing except play _League of Legends, _browse Reddit, work out in a gym, and basically do whatever he felt like doing. Guess how much his company paid him to basically do nothing for a full six years? $95,000 per year on average.
> 
> How is this possible? He fully automated his own job during the first eight months of his employment.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Programmer Automates His Job For 6 Years, Finally Gets Fired, Forgets How To Code


----------



## bobs-here

> Programmer Automates His Job For 6 Years, Finally Gets Fired, Forgets How To Code


bizarre  and bonkers


----------



## ekim68

8 Odd Things That Were Illegal in the '90s



> For those who grew up in the '90s, the decade will forever be linked with things like POGs and that strange sound the modem made when it was connecting to the internet. But it was also a time when society was in flux, and some of the old laws that were on the books suddenly started to look ridiculous.


----------



## ekim68

Citigroup Sues AT&T For Saying 'Thanks' To Customers


----------



## poochee

Strange.................


----------



## hewee

99% of the world says thanks and thank you so this is crazy.


----------



## ekim68

Thumb-sucking, nail-biting have a positive side: Kids less likely to develop allergies



> Children who are thumb-suckers or nail-biters are less likely to develop allergic sensitivities, research has found. And, if they have both 'bad habits', they are even less likely to be allergic to such things as house dust mites, grass, cats, dogs, horses or airborne fungi. The finding emerges from the long-running Dunedin Multidisciplinary Study, which has followed the progress of 1,037 participants born in Dunedin, New Zealand in 1972-1973 into adulthood.


----------



## ekim68

TOS agreements require giving up first born-and users gladly consent



> A study out this month made the point all too clear. Most of the 543 university students involved in the analysis didn't bother to read the terms of service before signing up for a fake social networking site called "NameDrop" that the students believed was real. Those who did glossed over important clauses. The terms of service required them to give up their first born, and if they don't yet have one, they get until 2050 to do so. The privacy policy said that their data would be given to the NSA and employers. Of the few participants who read those clauses, they signed up for the service anyway.


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## ekim68

McDonald's 'Make Burger History' site hijacked with offensive burger ideas



> McDonald's New Zealand has been left with egg on its face after a raft of bad-taste burger suggestions from customers forced it to quickly take down its new design-your-own-burger website.


----------



## ekim68

Meet the electric life forms that live on pure energy



> STICK an electrode in the ground, pump electrons down it, and they will come: living cells that eat electricity. We have known bacteria to survive on a variety of energy sources, but none as weird as this. Think of Frankenstein's monster, brought to life by galvanic energy, except these "electric bacteria" are very real and are popping up all over the place.


----------



## ekim68

Cinnamon adds some spice to learning



> If you have trouble learning, you might want to try eating more cinnamon. That's according to new research from Dr. Kalipada Pahan, a neuroscientist at Rush University and the Jesse Brown VA Medical Center in Chicago. Already, he's found that "slow learner" mice do better at finding their way through mazes, after a month of ingesting the spice.


----------



## poochee

Interesting!


----------



## ekim68

Throwing Stuff Into the Sun is Only Easy for Superman



> Got some radioactive, spent nuclear fuel laying around? Or maybe there's a super-powerful villainous contraption threatening the planet that you'd prefer to dispose of? "Just throw it into the sun!" That phrase has long been the seemingly easy answer to tricky comic book plots and very serious concerns about what to do with nuclear waste. While this solution may be an easy one for the omnipotent Superman, it's much more difficult for us mere mortals.
> 
> On the surface of things, chucking garbage, nuclear waste, and any other objects we want to be permanently rid of into the super-heated sphere of plasma at the center of our solar system sounds easy enough; I mean, the sun's gravity alone holds all the other planets in its thrall, right? As MinutePhysics explains in a fantastic new video, it turns out that it's not that easy after all.


----------



## ekim68

Landlord installs Faraday cage to block phone signals because social media is ruining British pubs



> A cocktail bar owner has installed a Faraday cage in his walls to prevent mobile phone signals entering the building.
> 
> Steve Tyler of the Gin Tub, in Hove, East Sussex, is hoping customers will be encouraged to talk to each other rather than looking at their screens.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Landlord installs Faraday cage to block phone signals because social media is ruining British pubs


----------



## ekim68




----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


>


Talking sounded good to me.


----------



## Brigham

OK as long as there is no piped music.


----------



## ekim68

Looking for a place to put this....


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## ekim68

When we're happy, we actively sabotage our good moods with grim tasks



> Always keeping your house tidy and spotless may earn you the label of "neat freak"-but "super happy" may be a more accurate tag.
> 
> When people voluntarily take on unpleasant tasks such as housework, they tend to be in particularly happy states, according to a new study on hedonism. The finding challenges an old prediction by some researchers that humans can be constant pleasure-seekers. Instead, the new study suggests we might seek out fun, uplifting activities mainly when we're in bad or down moods. But when we're on the up, we're more likely to go for the dull and dreary assignments.


----------



## ekim68

[URL='http://lifehacker.com/why-sodas-like-mountain-dew-are-worse-for-your-teeth-th-1785964104']Why Sodas Like Mountain Dew Are Worse for Your Teeth Than Colas[/URL]



> It's no secret that soda is bad for your teeth, but some are a lot worse than others. Turns out, citrus-flavored sodas like Mountain Dew can have more teeth-rotting power than most colas.


----------



## ekim68

A new report concludes judges dole out harsher sentences when their college football team loses



> It's a well established fact that racial bias is prevalent in the U.S. judicial system.
> 
> But it's likely that few people have ever heard of the sore loser bias, in which judges dole out harsher sentences because their college football team got spanked by the opposing squad.


----------



## ekim68

This doomsday clock tells you when Japan's sex problem will cause the country to go extinct



> Mark August 16, 3766 on your calendar.
> 
> According to a countdown clock put together by researchers at Tohoku University, that's the date Japan's population will dwindle to one.


----------



## poochee

*Rarely Visited Country Opens Gleaming $2.3B Airport*
_It's Turkmenistan's latest bizarre building_
By Newser Editors and Wire Services
Posted Sep 17, 2016 10:10 AM CDT

(Newser) - The capital of Turkmenistan, a country largely closed to outsiders, has opened a $2.3 billion new international airport terminal in the shape of a flying falcon.

http://www.newser.com/story/231243/rarely-visited-country-opens-gleaming-23b-airport.html


----------



## ekim68

People Are Actually Drilling Holes Into Their iPhone 7 to "Make a Headphone Jack"



> Last week YouTuber TechRax uploaded a video in which he outlined a "secret hack" to get a headphone jack in the iPhone 7. In the video, he uses a drill to forcibly insert a hole into his smartphone which, as you'd imagine, doesn't actually work. Unfortunately, that joke has flown over the heads of many, and TechRax has therefore been unwittingly responsible for a number of people actually drilling holes into their iPhone 7 handsets. Stop the planet, I want to get off.


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## ekim68

Gambling Disease Kills One Australian a Day, But It's Too Lucrative to Cure


----------



## poochee

...Sad!


----------



## ekim68

The psychological reasons behind risky password practices



> Despite high-profile, large-scale data breaches dominating the news cycle - and repeated recommendations from experts to use strong passwords - consumers have yet to adjust their own behavior when it comes to password reuse.


----------



## ekim68

When her best friend died, she rebuilt him using artificial intelligence



> When the engineers had at last finished their work, Eugenia Kuyda opened a console on her laptop and began to type.
> 
> "Roman," she wrote. "This is your digital monument."


----------



## ekim68

Christian homeless shelter forced to move after Christians from nearby church complain



> A Christian homeless shelter in California was forced to relocate after Christian neighbours across the street made complaints.
> 
> The Merced County Rescue Mission stopped serving meals for more than a week this month, leaving hundreds of homeless people to look elsewhere.


----------



## poochee

...Hope new place work's out.


----------



## ekim68




----------



## ekim68

http://When Mercedes-Benz starts se...trians, a company manager has confirmed.=[URL
When Mercedes-Benz starts selling self-driving cars, it will choose to prioritize driver safety over pedestrians, a company manager has confirmed.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> When Mercedes-Benz starts selling self-driving cars, it will choose to prioritize driver safety over pedestrians, a company manager has confirmed.


----------



## ekim68

Not a bad idea considering your boss, eh?


----------



## poochee

Yep!


----------



## ekim68

The perpetual lineup: Half of US adults in a face-recognition database



> Half of American adults are in a face-recognition database, according to a Georgetown University study released Tuesday. That means there's about 117 million adults in a law enforcement facial-recognition database, the study by Georgetown's Center on Privacy & Technology says.


----------



## ekim68

Judge nailed for trying to bribe Fed with fizzy water



> A judge in North Carolina, US, has been convicted for attempting to bribe an FBI agent to pull his wife's text messages in exchange for two cases of flavored water - aka American light beer.


----------



## ekim68

Self-driving cars doomed to be bullied by pedestrians



> Self-driving cars get pitched as a way to reduce traffic fatalities, but safety may limit their appeal.
> 
> In a paper published on Wednesday in the _Journal of Planning Education and Research_, Adam Millard-Ball, an assistant professor in the Environmental Studies Department at the University of California, Santa Cruz, argues that the increased adoption of autonomous vehicles may make them less desirable in urban environments than human-driven cars.
> 
> The reason is that pedestrians know their fellow humans may run them over. So they act accordingly - as if their lives depended on not wading heedlessly into onrushing traffic. They also know that automated vehicles will defer to them, or they will discover as much when they interact with them.


----------



## ekim68

City ISP makes broadband free because state law prohibits selling access



> A municipal ISP that was on the verge of shutting off Internet service outside its city boundaries to comply with a state law has come up with a temporary fix: it will offer broadband for free.


----------



## poochee

*Spanish Scrapyard Owner Beefs Up Security With Guard Bulls*
_"The bulls can roam around freely in the yard and let's hope they do their job," said Emilio Cerveró._
10/30/2016 10:13 am ET
*Lee Moran*  Trends Editor, The Huffington Post

*VIDEO*

A car scrapyard owner in eastern Spain is taking no more bull from burglars.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/spain-bulls-guard-dogs_us_5815d83be4b064e1b4b30264


----------



## ekim68

It's the 'worst' science paper ever - filled with plagiarism and garble - and journals are clamouring to publish it



> OTTAWA - I have just written the world's worst science research paper: More than incompetent, it's a mess of plagiarism and meaningless garble.
> 
> Now science publishers around the world are clamouring to publish it.
> 
> They will distribute it globally and pretend it is real research, for a fee.
> 
> It's untrue? And parts are plagiarized? They're fine with that.
> 
> Welcome to the world of science scams, a fast-growing business that sucks money out of research, undermines genuine scientific knowledge, and provides fake credentials for the desperate.


----------



## 2twenty2

*Leaning San Francisco tower seen sinking from space*

*Engineers in San Francisco have tunneled underground to try and understand the sinking of the 58-story Millennium Tower. Now comes an analysis from space.*


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> It's the 'worst' science paper ever - filled with plagiarism and garble - and journals are clamouring to publish it


...


----------



## ekim68

Driver pays 1 million RMB for 'lucky' 88888 license plate, gets pulled over 8 times in one day



> After spending just 30,000 RMB ($4,370) on his new vehicle, a driver surnamed Liu decided to splurge on his license plate, spending 1 million RMB ($145,705) on one with 5 lucky number 8s, hoping it would keep him out of trouble on the road. It totally backfired on him.
> 
> On his first day behind the wheel, Liu was stopped no less than eight times by local police. You must be wondering what exactly Liu was doing to attract so much attention. Well, according to NetEase, it wasn't Liu's driving, but his "lucky" license plate that caused police to pull him over, with officers believing that it just had to be fake.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Driver pays 1 million RMB for 'lucky' 88888 license plate, gets pulled over 8 times in one day


...


----------



## ekim68

A Shocking Number of People Leave Laptops Behind at Airport Security Checkpoints



> If you're anything like us, your technology is sort of like an extension of your physical person - so you feel an actual bodily lack if you are too far away from your phone or laptop. (Or did we just give away a pathological personal detail better kept to ourselves?)
> 
> That's why we were sort of shocked to see just how many people left their laptops behind at security checkpoints at Newark Liberty International Airport in just the last month or so:


----------



## ekim68

The oddest inventions of 2016



> Some ideas are ahead of their time, some might have to wait an eternity. We're not entirely sure which camp the following fearless forays into the realm of invention fit into, but they definitely get our nod for being among the quirkiest and in many cases, puzzling, gadgets to come to our attention in 2016.


----------



## ekim68

To save books, librarians created their own fictional reader



> SORRENTO, Fla. - Chuck Finley appears to be a voracious reader, having checked out 2,361 books at the East Lake County Library in a nine-month period this year.
> 
> But Finley didn't read a single one of the books, ranging from "Cannery Row" by John Steinbeck to a kids book called "Why Do My Ears Pop?" by Ann Fullick. That's because Finley isn't real.


----------



## ekim68

Koolova Ransomware Decrypts for Free if you Read Two Articles about Ransomware



> There have been a lot of strange twists and turns when it comes to ransomware this month. First, we had Popcorn Time that gave you the option of screwing over people by infecting them to possibly get a free decryption key. Now, we have a new in-development variant of the Koolova Ransomware that will decrypt your files for free if you educate yourself about ransomware by reading two articles.


----------



## ekim68

[URL='http://gizmodo.com/thousands-of-people-are-watching-two-google-homes-argue-1790843285']Thousands of People Are Watching Two Google Homes Argue With Each Other on Twitch[/URL]



> If you ever wanted to watch two virtual assistants argue with each other for hours on end, well, you're in luck. Some maniac is live streaming two Google Homes arguing with each other, so of course thousands of people are watching it.


----------



## ekim68

News anchor sets off Alexa devices around San Diego ordering unwanted dollhouses



> SAN DIEGO - Shh! you may want to turn down your television set because Alexa the internet-connected home assistant device may be listening.
> 
> The Amazon Echo system which does everything from getting your weather report to ordering more laundry detergent can also do some things you don't want it to.
> 
> When it comes to answering those tough questions or getting that extra help around the house, Alexa, the voice service that powers Amazon Echo is just a voice-command away.


----------



## ekim68

Japan to end tourists' toilet trouble with standardised buttons



> Navigating the array of buttons on Japan's high-tech toilets can be a disconcerting experience for the uninitiated, who, expecting to hear a familiar flushing sound, are instead subjected to a sudden, and unwanted, cleansing of the nether regions.


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## ekim68

[URL='http://lifehacker.com/improve-your-sense-of-direction-by-ditching-the-gps-1791398646']Improve Your Sense of Direction by Ditching the GPS[/URL]



> Smartphones and GPS devices make it easy to get around, but they can also inhibit your natural sense of direction if you rely on them too much. If you want to be a master navigator of an area, you need to put the screens away.


----------



## ekim68

Who's winning the cyber war? The squirrels, of course



> WASHINGTON, DC-For years, the government and security experts have warned of the looming threat of "cyberwar" against critical infrastructure in the US and elsewhere. Predictions of cyber attacks wreaking havoc on power grids, financial systems, and other fundamental parts of nations' fabric have been foretold repeatedly over the past two decades, and each round has become more dire. The US Department of Energy declared in its Quadrennial Energy Review, just released this month, that the electrical grid in the US "faces imminent danger from a cyber attack."
> 
> So far, however, the damage done by cyber attacks, both real (Stuxnet's destruction of Iranian uranium enrichment centrifuges and a few brief power outages alleged to have been caused by Russian hackers using BlackEnergy malware) and imagined or exaggerated (the Iranian "attack" on a broken flood control dam in Rye, New York), cannot begin to measure up to an even more significant cyber-threat-squirrels.


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## ekim68

Why is the Passenger Seat Called "Shotgun"?



> We're taught a lot about proper social behavior growing up, from not chewing with our mouths open to excusing ourselves after a productive burp. But nothing is as important as knowing to call "shotgun" when you're about to enter a motor vehicle.


----------



## poochee

Interesting.


----------



## ekim68

Obamacare may have reduced the nation's divorce rate, study says



> The Affordable Care Act (ACA) may have lowered the prevalence of divorce in the U.S., according to a new study published by the National Bureau of Economic Research.


----------



## ekim68

Pet squirrel defends home against burglar



> Joey, the pet squirrel, defended his home from would-be burglars while his owner was away. Adam Pearl returned to find his house had been broken into and later learned Joey valiantly defended his belongings and left the burglars full of scratches.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Pet squirrel defends home against burglar


...


----------



## ekim68

Restaurant offers family five percent discount for polite children



> Feb. 17 (UPI) -- The owner of a restaurant in Italy discounted a family's bill due to their children's polite behavior.
> 
> Antonio Ferrari shared a photo of the family's bill which included a five percent discount for "bimbi educati," or polite children.


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## ekim68




----------



## ekim68

Speeder caught using mannequin to cheat carpool lane in Washington state



> Feb. 20 (UPI) -- The Washington State Patrol said a speeder was also ticketed for carpool cheating when the "young lady" riding shotgun was found to be a lifelike mannequin.
> 
> Trooper Todd Bartolac, the state patrol's public information officer, said on Twitter the man was pulled over Friday for speeding in the high-occupancy lane of Interstate 5, north of Tacoma, and the trooper soon realized there was something amiss about the "young lady" in the passenger seat.


----------



## ekim68

Hunters shot near border blamed illegal immigrants.




> But they shot each other, cops say


----------



## ekim68

Health apps could be doing more harm than good, warn scientists



> App development likened to the 'wild west' as researchers raise concerns over one-size-fits-all targets and absence of sound science


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Health apps could be doing more harm than good, warn scientists


----------



## 2twenty2

Bees Can Learn to Play "Soccer." Score One for Insect Intelligence

Small as they are, bumblebee brains are surprisingly capable of mastering novel, complex tasks.
Bees, despite their sesame seed-sized brains, are smarter than we think.


----------



## poochee

International
*Turtle That Ate Nearly 1,000 Coins Recovering From Surgery In Thailand* 
March 6, 20175:50 PM ET 
Merrit Kennedy 

*PICTURES*

http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-..._medium=social&utm_term=nprnews&ex_cid=SigDig


----------



## ekim68

'Grammar vigilante' secretly corrects Bristol street signs



> A self-confessed "grammar vigilante" has been secretly correcting bad punctuation on street signs and shop fronts in Bristol for more than a decade.
> 
> The anonymous crusader carries out his work in the dead of night using the "Apostrophiser" - a long-handled tool he created to reach the highest signs.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> 'Grammar vigilante' secretly corrects Bristol street signs


...


----------



## ekim68

A coal museum in Kentucky is switching to solar power.



> The Kentucky Coal Mining Museum, nestled in the heart of coal country, might seem like an odd place for a solar project. But the solar panels currently being installed on its roof will ultimately save thousands in electricity costs.
> 
> The museum is located in the small town of Benham, a former coal camp. Now, the town will partially run on solar: The excess power from the museum's solar project will feed into the town's grid.


----------



## ekim68

[URL='http://lifehacker.com/how-to-politely-tell-someone-theres-crap-in-their-teeth-1794390965']How to Politely Tell Someone There's Crap in Their Teeth[/URL]



> Imagine that the evidence of someone's lunch is lodged right between her front teeth, and the struggle begins: Do you tell the person?


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> How to Politely Tell Someone There's Crap in Their Teeth


...


----------



## ekim68

Sierra Vista woman finds note from 'Chinese prisoner' in Walmart purse



> A Sierra Vista woman says a note from a 'Chinese prisoner' ended up inside a purse at her local Walmart.
> 
> Laura Wallace's mother-in-law purchased a purse from the store using a gift card she'd given her. She later found a tiny folded up note inside a zipper compartment.
> 
> The note was written in Chinese. Wallace had it translated.
> 
> "It actually stated that the person who wrote that was a prisoner in China," she said. "Basically what their situation was and how they work long hours, 14 hours a day. And they don't have a lot to eat."


----------



## poochee

Sad..............


----------



## ekim68

This Dog Sits on Seven Editorial Boards



> An associate editor for the _Global Journal of Addiction & Rehabilitation Medicine_, Olivia Doll, lists some very unusual research interests, such as "avian propinquity to canines in metropolitan suburbs" and "the benefits of abdominal massage for medium-sized canines." That's probably because Olivia Doll is a Staffordshire terrier named Ollie who enjoys chasing birds and getting belly rubs. In all her spare time, Ollie also has sat on the editorial boards of not one, but seven, medical journals.


----------



## ekim68

Movie studios are blaming Rotten Tomatoes for killing movies no one wants to see

_



Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Men Tell No Tales

Click to expand...

_


> and _Baywatch_ were never going to be critical darlings. The former is the fifth film in a franchise that should have been retired years ago, if Hollywood had any mercy at all. And the other is an action-comedy about lifeguards. Enough said. Both movies led the domestic box office to its worst Memorial Day weekend showing in nearly 20 years.
> 
> In the fallout, are Hollywood producers blaming the writers? The actors? Themselves? (Of course not.) No, they are reportedly blaming Rotten Tomatoes.


----------



## ekim68

Bear surprises runners by briefly joining Colorado race



> June 12 (UPI) -- Runners in a Colorado race received some incentive to run extra fast when they were joined in the road by a black bear.
> 
> Participants in the Garden of the Gods 10 Mile Run Sunday in the Colorado Springs area said the bear appeared at the side of the road before running out in front of a group of runners.


----------



## ekim68

Clock stuck in wall buzzes every night for 13 years



> June 21 (UPI) -- Jerry Lynn lost an alarm clock 13 years ago and the timepiece still buzzes a reminder every night.
> 
> The clock, stuck inside the walls of his Pittsburgh-area home, blasts its alarm each evening at 6:50 p.m. or 7:50 p.m., depending on the time of year.
> 
> Lynn told CBS Pittsburgh he mistakenly dropped the clock down an air vent while he made home repairs in September 2004.


----------



## 2twenty2

Infamous crow gets mail delivery cancelled to Vancouver street following attacks

Canuck, a famed Vancouver crow known for riding the SkyTrain and tampering with crime scenes, has now caused a tiff with Canada Post after attacking a mail carrier.


----------



## ekim68

Swallows learn to operate garage door at Norwegian building



> June 28 (UPI) -- Residents of a Norwegian condominium building said swallows are nesting inside their parking garage after mastering the technique of opening the door.
> 
> The residents of the building in Tonsberg said swallows used to follow their cars through the garage doors so they could build nests away from predators, but the birds have now mastered the art of opening the doors themselves.


----------



## poochee

Many interesting articles here.


----------



## ekim68

Volvo's self-driving cars are thrown off by kangaroos



> Volvo, like seemingly every other company, has been working on their autonomous vehicle technology and it has run into an interesting problem. While testing its cars in Australia, the company found that kangaroos were both a nuisance and very confusing to its cars.
> 
> The vehicles' detection system has been exposed to large animals before -- it came across moose while being tested in Sweden and it can respond to deer, elk and caribou. But kangaroos move much differently than other animals and their hopping is throwing off the system.


----------



## ekim68

Texting on the move makes you walk weird, study finds



> When we use our phone while walking, we employ a "cautious and exaggerated stepping strategy," Anglia Ruskin Unveristy's study shows.


----------



## ekim68

22,000 people willingly agree to community service in return for free WiFi



> Cleaning festival loos, hugging stray cats and dogs, and scraping chewing gum off the streets are just some of the uninviting tasks people have agreed to in exchange for free WiFi. And we aren't just talking about a few hundred unfortunate individuals. Over 22,000 people have openly agreed to carry out 1,000 hours of community service after we added the spoof clause into our terms and conditions over a two-week period.


----------



## ekim68

For 4 Seattle women called Alexa, it's funny, frustrating to share name with Amazon device



> Since Amazon introduced the Alexa-enabled Echo device in 2014, the jokes have become so omnipresent that Alexa Philbeck, 29, briefly considered changing, or at least obscuring, her name.


----------



## ekim68

British driver totals Ferrari an hour after buying it



> A British driver of a brand new Ferrari had a "lucky escape" in a devastating crash that ruined his beautiful car just an hour after he bought it Thursday.
> 
> The Ferrari 430 Scuderia - worth about $260,000 new - lost control, went airborne and burst into flames next to a highway in northern England, South Yorkshire Police said on Twitter and Facebook.


----------



## ekim68

For 20 Years, This Man Has Survived Entirely by Hacking Online Games




> A hacker says he turned finding and exploiting flaws in popular MMO video games into a lucrative, full-time, job.


----------



## ekim68

[URL='https://www.fastcompany.com/40449815/london-is-using-optical-illusions-to-make-cars-slow-down']London is using optical illusions to make cars slow down[/URL]



> London has implemented an interesting idea to curb speeding: magic. *The British capital has painted optical illusions on its streets as part of a pilot program to get drivers to slow down*, according to podcast _99% Invisible_. The idea is both simple and clever: *Paint the streets to look like they have speed bumps on them*, but don't use finite city resources to actually build speed bumps into the road. The 18-month pilot program was launched in September of last year, according to the BBC, and the city is still determining whether the black-and-white stencils are as effective as actual bumps to deter drivers from exceeding 20 mph (as if traffic in London ever goes faster than 20 mph).


----------



## ekim68

Elvis still earning a fortune 40 years after his death



> Elvis's legacy and monetary worth remain immensely strong in particular - according to Forbes' list of top earning dead stars he earned $27m (£21m) in 2016, and sold one million albums.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Elvis still earning a fortune 40 years after his death


WOW!!


----------



## ekim68

Ford disguised a man as a car seat to research self-driving



> Yes, you read that correctly: Ford put a man in a car seat disguise so that a Ford Transit could masquerade as a true self-driving vehicle. Why? To evaluate how passers-by, other drivers on the road and cyclists reacted to sharing the road with an autonomous vehicle.
> 
> The trial, conducted with the Virginia Tech Transportation Institute, also made use of a light bar mounted on the top of the windshield to provide communication about what the car was doing, including yielding, driving autonomously or accelerating from a full stop.


----------



## ekim68

Mad scientist zaps himself to determine the power of electric eel shocks



> One man has calculated the power of electric shocks emitted from electric eels on the human arm - his in fact - all in the name of science.
> 
> Kenneth Catania, a neurologist and biologist at Vanderbilt University, Nashville, Tennessee, repeatedly shoved his arm into a tank containing a small electric eel (Electrophorus electricus) to subject himself to painful zaps.
> 
> "It was definitely a good lesson in how efficient the electric eel would be at deterring a predator," Catania observed.


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## ekim68

Flush With Cash: Swiss Toilets Mysteriously Stuffed With 500-Euro Bills



> Toilets in Geneva were clogged with tens of thousands of dollars' worth of discarded cash earlier this summer - and nobody knows why.


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## ekim68

Clown candidate running for Boston City Council



> Sept. 19 (UPI) -- A candidate running for the Boston City Council is using an unusual gimmick for his campaign -- a clown costume and silent persona.
> 
> Pat Payaso, whose last name is Spanish for "clown," is one of three newcomers facing the four incumbents for at-large Boston City Council seats Nov. 7.


----------



## ekim68

Sleep deprivation can rapidly reduce the symptoms of depression



> It may sound counter-intuitive, but for decades it has been known that sleep deprivation can rapidly alleviate symptoms of depression. A new meta-analysis from a team at the University of Pennsylvania has examined more than 30 years worth of studies on the strange phenomenon and concluded that sleep deprivation can result in antidepressant effects in up to 50 percent of people.


----------



## ekim68

Octlantis is a just-discovered underwater city engineered by octopuses



> Gloomy octopuses-also known as common Sydney octopuses, or _octopus tetricus-_have long had a reputation for being loners. Marine biologists once thought they inhabited the subtropical waters off eastern Australia and northern New Zealand in solitude, meeting only to mate, once a year. But now there's proof these cephalopods sometimes hang out in small cities.


----------



## ekim68

Bold Eagles: Angry Birds Are Ripping $80,000 Drones Out of the Sky



> Australia's fiercely territorial wedge-tailed eagle, known to eat kangaroos, uses sharp talons, aerial combat skills to take out pricey flying machines. 'It ended up being a pile of splinters.'


----------



## ekim68

Struggling to get a tan? Blame your Neanderthal ancestors 



> If you struggle to get a tan, consider yourself a night owl or are plagued with arthritis, then your Neanderthal ancestors could be to blame, a new genetic study has shown.


----------



## ekim68

It's official: Data science proves Mondays are the worst



> People who are miserable on Monday have lots of company. It's the worst day of the week for millions, according to researchers at the University of Vermont Complex Systems Center who analyze Twitter messages for happiness sentiment. Mood tends to improve during the rest of the week, peaking on Saturday, before beginning to crash again, according to data based tweets since 2008.


----------



## ekim68

Unsent text on mobile counts as a will, Queensland court finds



> A Queensland court has accepted a dead man's unsent, draft text message leaving his possessions to his brother and nephew instead of his wife and son, as an official will.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> It's official: Data science proves Mondays are the worst


Amen!


----------



## ekim68

Microsoft Engineer Installs Google Chrome During Presentation After Edge Freezes



> In just a few words, Microsoft Edge froze while the engineer was working with virtual machines in the browser, and judging from how fast he proceeded to downloading Google Chrome, this wasn't the first time it happened. Because, you know, sometimes reloading the page or restarting the browser does help, but you can't risk hitting the same error twice, right?


----------



## ekim68

The internet has nominated the Twitter employee who shut down Trump's account for a Nobel Peace Prize



> A former Twitter customer support worker deactivated the US president's choice of mouthpiece on his last day of work for 11 whole minutes - that's years in internet years.
> 
> Twitter quickly released a brief statement and said it was conducting an internal review.
> 
> The internet however, can't get enough of the maverick who silenced the POTUS.


----------



## ekim68

Russia posts video game screenshot as 'proof' of US helping IS



> Russia's Ministry of Defence has posted what it called "irrefutable proof" of the US aiding so-called Islamic State - but one of the images was actually taken from a video game.


----------



## ekim68

[URL='http://www.theroot.com/idiot-gun-owner-shoots-himself-in-church-while-speaking-1820539256']Idiot Gun Owner Shoots Himself and Wife in Church While Speaking About His Right to Have a Gun in Church[/URL]



> Not only did the man shoot himself in the hand, but the bullet also entered his wife's abdomen, before it exited. The couple were airlifted to the hospital, and charges were not filed.


----------



## ekim68

Man finds car 20 years after forgetting where he parked it



> We have all been there. You park your car and go about your business. Three hours later you cannot for the life of you remember where you left it. Was it on level 4B? Or was it 3D?
> 
> The difference between you and one German man, is that it usually only takes you a few minutes to find it. This week, an elderly German man was re-united with his car twenty years after he forgot where he parked.


----------



## ekim68

YouTube accidentally flagged an official Google Chromebook ad as spam




> Automated content moderation is hard


----------



## ekim68

REPORT: Kids in 'Netflix Only' Homes are Being Saved from 230 Hours of Commercials a Year


----------



## ekim68

The lower your social class, the 'wiser' you are, suggests new study



> There's an apparent paradox in modern life: Society as a whole is getting smarter, yet we aren't any closer to figuring out how to all get along. "How is it possible that we have just as many, if not more, conflicts as before?" asks social psychologist Igor Grossmann at the University of Waterloo in Canada.
> 
> The answer is that raw intelligence doesn't reduce conflict, he asserts. Wisdom does. Such wisdom-in effect, the ability to take the perspectives of others into account and aim for compromise-comes much more naturally to those who grow up poor or working class, according to a new study by Grossman and colleagues.


----------



## ekim68

How Pirates Of The Caribbean Hijacked America's Metric System



> If the United States were more like the rest of the world, a McDonald's Quarter Pounder might be known as the McDonald's 113-Grammer, John Henry's 9-pound hammer would be 4.08 kilograms, and any 800-pound gorillas in the room would likely weigh 362 kilos.
> 
> One reason this country never adopted the metric system might be pirates. Here's what happened:


----------



## ekim68

Germany has ordered Amazon to stop taking advantage of people who can't spell "Birkenstock"



> Germany is saving consumers from their own poor spelling.
> 
> A German court has barred Amazon from drawing in online shoppers who misspell iconic German sandal maker Birkenstock in their Google searches, Reuters reports. Amazon reportedly won business for common Birkenstock misspellings by booking variants like "Brikenstock," "Bierkenstock," and "Birkenstok" in Google AdWords, so that they produced search results for shoes sold on Amazon.com.


----------



## ekim68

Apparently, People Say "Thank You" to Self-Driving Pizza Delivery Vehicles




> And other lessons from Ford's experiment with autonomous cars.


----------



## ekim68

Australian raptors start fires to flush out prey




> In the first recorded instance of fire being used by animals other than humans, three Australian birds of prey species have been seen carrying burning twigs to set new blazes.


----------



## ekim68

Brit regulator pats self on back over nuisance call reduction: It's just 4 billion now!




> Problem? It's, er, only 60 calls per UK resident


----------



## ekim68

Oxford Comma Dispute Is Settled as Maine Drivers Get $5 Million



> Ending a case that electrified punctuation pedants, grammar goons and comma connoisseurs, Oakhurst Dairy settled an overtime dispute with its drivers that hinged entirely on the lack of an Oxford comma in state law.


----------



## ekim68

Fossil fuels are the problem, say fossil fuel companies being sued



> Big Oil and the cities suing them in federal court agreed on at least one thing on Wednesday: Human-made climate change is real.


----------



## ekim68

Undercover Detroit police attempt to arrest each other in 'embarassing' drug bust



> (UPI) -- A group of undercover Detroit police posing as drug dealers tried to arrest another group of undercover police posing as drug buyers in a mishap that resulted in a brawl between more than two dozen armed officers.
> 
> "This is probably one of the most embarrassing things I've seen in this department," Detroit Police Chief James Craig said Monday, according to the Detroit Free Press.


----------



## ekim68

[URL='http://www.openculture.com/2015/07/marie-curies-research-papers-are-still-radioactive-100-years-later.html']Marie Curie's Research Papers Are Still Radioactive 100+ Years Later[/URL]



> When researching a famous historical figure, access to their work and materials usually proves to be one of the biggest obstacles. But things are much more difficult for those writing about the life of Marie Curie, the scientist who, along her with husband Pierre, discovered polonium and radium and birthed the idea of particle physics. Her notebooks, her clothing, her furniture, pretty much everything surviving from her Parisian suburban house, is radioactive, and will be for 1,500 years or more.


----------



## ekim68

Researchers train spider to jump on command



> May 8 (UPI) -- For the first time, scientists have trained a spider to jump at different distances and different heights.


----------



## ekim68

After 2 years, family realizes the pet dog they raised is a bear



> Even when he was just a puppy, Su Yun's Tibetan mastiff was different from the other dogs in her village near Kunming, China.
> 
> For one thing, he had an enormous appetite. Su told Chinese media that he would consume two buckets of noodles and a box of fruit every day at her family's home in a village near Kunming, China.
> 
> For another thing, the diet was odd. A box of fruit daily?!
> 
> Then there was his habit of walking on two legs, a skill typically not demonstrated by canines that are not employed by circuses.
> 
> The family began to suspect something was amiss.


----------



## ekim68

Judge Backs N.Y. Parents, Saying Their 30-Year-Old Son Must Move Out



> The promise of adventure didn't do it. Neither did the lure of independence, or the weight of his 30 years. Instead, it took a judge to pry Michael Rotondo from his parents' home. The New York couple won an eviction order against their son after a judge argued with Rotondo for 30 minutes.


----------



## ekim68

Montenegro: We're too small to start a new world war



> Podgorica, Montenegro (CNN)US President Donald Trump suggested this week that this tiny Balkan country could be the crucible for a new global conflict.
> 
> Montenegro begs to differ.
> "We have no intentions whatsoever to start World War III, we are too small for that," the country's foreign minister, Srdjan Darmanovic, told CNN in an exclusive interview. "It was fun to hear about it, actually like a good joke, but we are a very peaceful nation."


----------



## ekim68

Georgia defends voting system despite 243-percent turnout in one precinct


----------



## ekim68

Say what!? A wind turbine in Japan got blown over by - the wind



> If you thought blustery conditions would be perfect for a wind turbine, then think again.
> 
> Strong gusts brought by Typhoon Cimaron on Friday, August 24, caused a massive wind turbine in western Japan to topple over.


----------



## ekim68

Scotland's Clock that's (almost) never on time



> Edinburgh's landmark clock tower has been responsible for keeping commuters and travellers on time for more than a century - and yet it is never correct.


----------



## ekim68

Booze at cemeteries? The weirdest, most interesting new California laws


----------



## ekim68

Giant spiderweb cloaks land in Aitoliko, Greece



> Warmer weather conditions in western Greece have led to the eerie spectacle of a 300m-long spiderweb in Aitoliko.


----------



## ekim68

A mysterious grey-hat is patching people's outdated MikroTik routers



> Internet vigilante claims he patched over 100,000 MikroTik routers already.


----------



## ekim68

Firefighters: Calif. man used blowtorch to kill spiders, set parents' house on fire


----------



## Johnny b

What do evolution, motorcycles and Australia have in common?

* What evolution and motorcycles have in common: let's take a ride across Australia *

https://theconversation.com/what-ev...ommon-lets-take-a-ride-across-australia-95880



> How can the development of motorcycles have anything to do with the story of the evolution of life on Earth? You need a palaeontologist to help answer that question, and one with a love of motorcycles.


Nice  !!!!


----------



## 2twenty2

Don't know where to put this but................

https://www.oregonlive.com/expo/news/erry-2018/11/e18eba2aa14557/new-suspect-in-db-cooper-skyja.html



> New suspect in D.B. Cooper skyjacking case unearthed by Army data analyst; FBI stays mum
> 
> He didn't want to get involved.
> 
> But the crime and his suspicions were too big to pass up. So, fueled by an unlikely lead and a hunch, the data analyst started digging early this year.
> 
> Soon enough, he found a man with a plethora of potential links to D.B. Cooper, possibly breaking wide open the only unsolved skyjacking case in U.S. history.


----------



## ekim68

Why we shouldn't like coffee, but we do



> The more sensitive people are to the bitter taste of caffeine, the more coffee they drink, reports a new study. The sensitivity is based on genetics. Bitterness is natural warning system to protect us from harmful substances, so we really shouldn't like coffee. Scientists say people with heightened ability to detect coffee's bitterness learn to associate good things with it.


----------



## ekim68

The animal that lives forever



> In the warm seas of the Mediterranean lives a jellyfish with an extraordinarily rare ability - it can rewind its life cycle.
> 
> The so-called 'immortal' jellyfish, or _Turritopsis dohrnii_, can somehow reprogramme the identity of its own cells, returning it to an earlier stage of life. In other words, it can age in reverse and morph from an adult back into a baby.


----------



## Brigham

ekim68 said:


> Why we shouldn't like coffee, but we do


Just recently I have started disliking tea and coffee. The only coffee that I do like is milky with Cointreau. I quite like chocolate drink, but it is very fattening (I know the milky coffee is too, but I only have a small cup of that per day). To avoid dehydration I drink diet fizzy drinks, but I'm worried I'll get to dislike them soon.


----------



## ekim68

Using data to determine if Die Hard is a Christmas movie



> Ok, enough bickering and fighting. Let's settle this once and for all in the only way I know how - going into a topic in way too much detail.
> 
> As we prepare to enter the year 32 ADH (a.k.a. After Die Hard), the world is gripped by a constantly nagging question.
> 
> No, it's not "Why does everyone call Hans Gruber and his gang 'terrorists' when they were clearly bank robbers?"
> 
> Today we're going to use data to answer the question "Is Die Hard a Christmas movie?"


----------



## ekim68

Get hip to all the slang words and phrases your kids are using and what they mean, okurrr



> Getting older comes with a lot of side effects from going to bed before 10 p.m. to not being hip (see below) to words kids and teens are using these days.
> 
> The days of "TBH" (to be honest) and "OMG" (oh my god) are long over; they've now moved on to bigger and better lingo like "flewed" and "no cap" (see below). Those darn kids and their slang.


----------



## ekim68

Fish pass self-awareness test for the first time, raising questions about animal consciousness



> It might not seem like a big deal, but the ability to recognize that the face in the mirror is your own makes us part of a pretty exclusive club in the animal kingdom. Humans obviously can do it (from about 15 months of age), and so can apes, monkeys, dolphins, elephants, and some birds. Now a fish species has passed the mirror test for the first time, which may suggest that the animals are smarter than we give them credit for.


----------



## ekim68

"Conch island" formed by fishermen discarding shells



> The local fishermen that dive conch throw away their shells here most of the time. With the amounts that they dive and have dived up, its probably a good idea since having a bunch of conch shells scattered around everywhere could be an eyesore.


----------



## ekim68

[URL='https://gizmodo.com/why-ji32k7au4a83-is-a-remarkably-common-password-1833045282']Why 'ji32k7au4a83' Is a Remarkably Common Password[/URL]



> For too many people, moving the digits around in some variation of Patriots69Lover is their idea of a strong password. So you might expect something complicated like" "ji32k7au4a83" would be a great password. But according to the data breach repository Have I Been Pwned (HIBP), it shows up more often than one might expect.


----------



## ekim68

The joy of being wrong



> Today, it can seem like changing your mind is bad or weak. Why would we even consider that we could be wrong about something? But I've found admitting I'm wrong and changing my mind hugely rewarding. (It happens a lot!)


----------



## ekim68

Across the U.S., popular video doorbells are recording their own thefts



> A video doorbell keeps your home safe, letting you see who comes to your door even when you aren't home. But what happens when your video doorbell itself goes missing entirely?
> 
> An uptick in reports of video doorbells getting stolen has left modern homeowners with little recourse to figure out what happened.


----------



## ekim68

Are beards dirtier than dogs? 'Significantly' more germs hide in men's beards, study finds



> Man's best friend might have a thing or two to teach us about cleanliness: The beards covering men's faces hide "significantly higher" amounts of bacteria than found on dogs, a recent study suggests.
> 
> The research, published in February in the peer-reviewed journal European Radiology, compared bacteria samples from 18 hairy men with those from 30 dogs, including border collies, dachshunds and German shepherds.
> 
> The conclusion? "On the basis of these findings, dogs can be considered as 'clean' compared with bearded men," the Switzerland-based researchers noted.


----------



## ekim68

People Who Claim to Work 75-Hour Weeks Usually Only Work About 50 Hours



> Bureau of Labor Statistics researchers reached this conclusion by comparing regular survey data to diary data from the American Time Use Survey, a Census project that asks Americans to track, diary style, how their weekly time is divided among 163 different activity categories, from sleeping to shopping to pet care.


----------



## ekim68

Babe Ruth rookie card found in $25 piano sells for $108,378



> The nature of rare finds is that they often turn up in the most unlikely places. After all, if they were sitting in obvious places they wouldn't be such rare finds would they? Such is the case with this 1916 rookie card (#151) for baseball great Babe Ruth which was sold at auction on April 26 for US$108,378 by Goodwin & Co.
> 
> The card, now known as the "Piano Babe Ruth" was found, along with over a hundred others, in an old player piano which had been bought for $25.


----------



## ekim68

After a California police department switched to a new bodycam vendor, Axon threatened city's credit rating



> The deal Fontana Police Department struck with Axon sounded simple enough: a trial of five inexpensive body cameras and, for each of them, a Professional subscription to the company's cloud storage system.
> 
> When the California city decided to use a different vendor years later, however, it found itself stuck continuing to pay $4,000 per year for an unused service. Exiting the contract, the department was told, could tarnish the city's credit rating - even though the contract included a "termination for convenience" clause to avoid just that situation.


----------



## ekim68

Gas Leak at University of Canberra Library in Australia Revealed to Be Durian Fruit



> On Friday, May 10, firefighters in the Australian Capital Territory received a concerning call: There was a possible gas leak in the University of Canberra library. After evacuating the building and conducting a thorough search, the team found the source of the toxic smell was actually a harmless durian, a Southeast Asian fruit that's infamous for is pungent odor, _The Guardian_ reports.


----------



## ekim68

US Air Force probes targeted malware attack, blames... er, the US Navy? What?



> The US Air Force has opened an investigation into a "malware" infection - which it is blaming on lawyers employed by the US Navy who are working on a war crimes case.


----------



## ekim68

Giant roadside rock to remain on Colorado mountain highway as landmark



> DENVER, June 5 (UPI) -- Colorado has a new Instagram-worthy landmark. An 8.5-million-pound boulder that rolled off a cliff and demolished a section of mountain highway has been renamed "Memorial Rock," Gov. Jared Polis said.
> 
> It would have cost the Colorado Department of Transportation $200,000 to blow up the boulder with dynamite and haul it away, but instead the department will rebuild Highway 145 to wind around the giant rock described as "the size of a house" between Cortez and Telluride in southwestern Colorado, Polis said.


----------



## ekim68

Runaway golf cart injures 5 people in freak accident at US Open; two sent to hospital



> Five people were injured by a runaway golf cart Friday during the U.S. Open at Pebble Beach.
> 
> A vendor was loading his golf cart when a box fell onto the vehicle's accelerator and propelled the cart into a group of people, a California Highway Patrol report said.
> 
> Four spectators and the vendor were injured by the cart before the vendor was able to stop it, police said. The incident happened at 10:15 a.m. PT near the 16th fairway.


----------



## ekim68

Small slug throws Japan's high-speed rail into chaos



> A single, small slug has been blamed for a massive power failure that brought part of Japan's high-speed rail network to a standstill last month.
> An estimated 12,000 passengers were delayed on May 30, after power was cut on lines operated by rail company JR Kitakyushu, in the country's southern Kyushu region.


----------



## ekim68

Chinese air pollution dimmed sunlight enough to impact solar panels




> Pollution from coal and biomass burning blocks 13% of solar electricity.


----------



## ekim68

Flying ants swarm into Britain in colossal hordes seen from space



> Once a year, hordes of flying ants invade Britain - and this year was no exception.
> 
> The insects swept the southern part of the country early Wednesday morning in swarms so large they could be seen from space, according to the U.K. Met Office, which is the country's national weather service.
> 
> The flying ant invasion was picked up by a weather radar that mistook them for rain.


----------



## ekim68

Airbus A350 software bug forces airlines to turn planes off and on every 149 hours



> Some models of Airbus A350 airliners still need to be hard rebooted after exactly 149 hours, despite warnings from the EU Aviation Safety Agency (EASA) first issued two years ago.


----------



## ekim68

Scientists look to improve balance with a robotic tail



> Tails are used throughout the animal kingdom to help with balance or to grip objects. Humans don't have such a thing, so scientists at the Keio University Graduate School of Media Design have built one to improve the agility of wearers.


----------



## ekim68

Study: many of the "oldest" people in the world may not be as old as we think



> A new paper explores what "supercentenarians" have in common. Turns out it's bad record-keeping.


----------



## ekim68

America's elderly seem more screen-obsessed than the young



> MANY PARENTS and grandparents will grumble about today's screen-obsessed youth. Indeed, researchers find that millennials look at their phones more than 150 times a day; half of them check their devices in the middle of the night; a third glance at them immediately after waking up. And yet, when all screens are accounted for, it is in fact older folk who seem most addicted.


----------



## ekim68

Apple Card can be damaged by wallets and jeans



> Apple has advised owners of its new credit card to keep it away from leather and denim.


----------



## ekim68

Man spends £30,000 fighting £100 speeding fine



> A man spent £30,000 of his savings on a failed legal battle "for justice" over a £100 speeding fine.
> 
> Richard Keedwell, 71, said a "seriously flawed" legal system meant fighting the fine had taken nearly three years and used up his sons' inheritance money.


----------



## ekim68

Cuba's 'sonic weapon' may have been mosquito gas



> Canadian researchers say they may have identified the cause of a mystery illness which plagued diplomatic staff in Cuba in 2016.
> 
> Some reports in the US suggested an "acoustic attack" caused US staff similar symptoms, sparking speculation about a secret sonic weapon.
> 
> But the Canadian team suggests that neurotoxins from mosquito fumigation are the more likely cause.


----------



## ekim68

Unnecessary Inventions [Gallery]




> Matt Benedetto





> develops unnecessary inventions as a hobby. You might have seen his Crocs gloves that took the internet by storm a few months ago, but he has plenty of other ones. Here are some of our favorites:


----------



## Johnny b

* Antarctic researchers send an SOS to the world: Who wrote this message in a bottle? *

https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/11/04/antarctic_message_in_a_bottle_mystery/



> An Antarctic research station is asking for help after finding a message in a bottle with an indecipherable email address.
> 
> The researchers are part of the Australian National Antarctic Research Expedition based at the country's longest-running research station on Macquarie Island.


----------



## ekim68

Detroit's largest demolition contractor demolishes the wrong home - again



> The largest contractor in Detroit's demolition program is facing suspension again after it tore down the wrong house - for the second time in about 18 months - the Free Press has learned.


----------



## ekim68

A couple called 911, thinking an intruder had entered their home. It was actually their robotic vacuum



> Minutes after they called 911, police entered the home and began to search for an intruder. When the 911 operator told Milam to go downstairs to talk to the police, he said, the officers just had one question.
> "Is this Roomba yours?"


----------



## ekim68

This dad took his son to Mongolia just to get him off his phone



> How do you get a teen to put down their phone and talk to you? Jamie Clarke went all the way to Mongolia to find out.


----------



## ekim68

Letting slower passengers board airplane first really is faster, study finds



> Commercial airlines often prioritize boarding for passengers traveling with small children, or for those who need extra assistance-in other words, those likely to be slower to stow their bags and take their seats-before starting to board the faster passengers. It's counter-intuitive, but it turns out that letting slower passengers board first actually results in a more efficient process and less time before takeoff, according to a new paper in Physical Review E.


----------



## ekim68

People can be identified by the way they dance



> Might it be possible that someday in the near future, an official might get you to dance around a bit, in order to confirm that you're really you? Perhaps not, but nonetheless, a recent study _has_ determined that people's identities can be matched to their unique style of dancing.
> 
> Scientists at Finland's University of Jyväskylä started out by using motion capture technology to see if test subjects' psychological traits could be ascertained from the way in which they danced - such traits included their mood, their level of empathy, and how extroverted or neurotic they were.


----------



## ekim68

[URL='https://www.theroot.com/bank-calls-cops-on-black-man-trying-to-deposit-checks-f-1841201914']Bank Calls Cops on Black Man Trying to Deposit Checks From Racial Discrimination Settlement, Wins Itself a Fresh New Lawsuit[/URL]



> Thomas, who recently won a racial discrimination lawsuit against his former employer, Enterprise Leasing Company of Detroit, received his settlement checks this week. Thinking he could finally put the ordeal between him and his former job behind him, the 44-year-old went to a Livonia, Mich., branch of TCF bank to deposit the money.
> 
> But, as the Detroit Free Press first reported, the errand ended with the bank calling the cops on Thomas, suspecting him of fraud. Police didn't end up arresting or filing charges against Thomas, but the incident was enough to spark another racial discrimination suit, this one filed by Thomas against TCF bank.


----------



## ekim68

Analysis: Coronavirus has temporarily reduced China's CO2 emissions by a quarter



> Electricity demand and industrial output remain far below their usual levels across a range of indicators, many of which are at their lowest two-week average in several years. These include:
> 
> 
> Coal use at power stations reporting daily data at a four-year low.
> Oil refinery operating rates in Shandong province at the lowest level since 2015.
> Output of key steel product lines at the lowest level for five years.
> Levels of NO2 air pollution over China down 36% on the same period last year.
> Domestic flights are down up to 70% compared to last month.


----------



## jimi

Sloths go without pooping for 5-7 days on average, and as much as one third of their body weight is poop by the time they finally "go.'
According to Sarah Kennedy, co-founder of the Sloth Conservation Foundation, sloths often
smile after they poop. Maybe it's because of relief, or maybe it's because as much as 50% of sloth deaths come from pooping since it opened sloths up to predators. Successfully pooping without being eaten is a pretty big accomplishment.

True story, since I had to deal with sloths while stationed in Panama, I thought they smiled, when "done", but now science backs me up.


----------



## Johnny b

Hoodwinkers

* How a bizarre, monster fish hoodwinked researchers and reeled in a wave of citizen scientists *

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...-north-america-citizen-scientists/4503250002/


----------



## ekim68

The army bombed a Hawaiian lava flow. It didn't work.



> Why were two apparently unexploded bombs sticking out of a lava tube on Hawaii's Mauna Loa? That's what Kawika Singson, a photographer, wondered in February when he was hiking on Mauna Loa, the colossal shield volcano that rises 55,700 feet from its base below the sea to its summit.
> 
> Singson had stumbled upon relics of one of volcanology's more quixotic disaster response plans. These devices, described in more detail recently in the U.S. Geological Survey Hawaiian Volcano Observatory's Volcano Watch blog_, _were two of 40 dropped by the U.S. Army Air Corps in 1935 in an attempt to stop lava from plowing into Hilo, the most populous town on the island of Hawaii.


----------



## ekim68

Man blames media for news


----------



## ekim68

A running list of makeshift 'sports' being invented due to social isolation



> Almost every major sports league is on hiatus, but as long as humans occupy the world, it will never be sports-less.
> 
> The coronavirus pandemic is going to teach us a lot of things. Among them - low on importance, but high on relevance to this publication - is that human beings can find a way to play games in any situation. Sports are an instinct just like blinking. And as long as we are the easily-bored rulers of the planet, we'll find every way we can to keep ourselves amused.


----------



## ekim68

34 Hoaxes People Actually Believed



> Get your gullibility cap on. Here are 34 hoaxes-from alien autopsies to left-handed Whoppers-that people actually believed.


----------



## ekim68

Her Incredible Sense Of Smell Is Helping Scientists Find New Ways To Diagnose Disease



> Joy realized that the other people in the room had the same greasy, musty smell that Les had - the smell that Joy had first noticed when Les was just 31. "And then I realized for some people it smelled stronger and for other people it didn't smell so strong," she says.
> 
> Could it be, Joy wondered, that Parkinson's has a smell?


----------



## ekim68

IRS says $1,200 stimulus payments sent to dead people have to be returned



> Payments to the incarcerated and qualifying resident aliens not living in the United States in 2020 also must be returned.


----------



## ekim68

Maryland Mansion Has a Turn of the Century Street in the Basement



> This $4.5 million mansion in Potomac, Maryland has seven bedrooms, 11 bathrooms, and a surprising secret in the basement: An elaborate recreation of downtown Americana at the turn of the century.


----------



## ekim68

Russia urges the U.S. to 'observe democratic standards' and respect Americans' right to protest



> MOSCOW - The Russian Foreign Ministry urged the U.S. authorities to respect Americans' right for peaceful protest amid the wave of demonstrations sparked by George Floyd's death.
> 
> The ministry spokeswoman, Maria Zakharova, says Moscow has taken note of the use of tear gas to disperse rallies and massive arrests of protesters in the U.S. She also pointed out numerous journalists, including Russian reporters, were hurt while covering the protests.


----------



## ekim68

Google to start fact-checking Google Images



> In an effort to curb the spread of misinformation on its platform, Google said Monday it would begin to fact-check Google Images search results.


----------



## ekim68

Russians Build A Walking Car And It's Creepier Than You Expect



> The Youtube channel Garage 54 is run by people whose thirst for outlandish automotive experimentation knows no bounds. The team's latest video involves installing "legs" onto the rear of an old Lada sedan,


----------



## ekim68

This Group Is Dedicated To People Posting Really Expensive Accidents And Mistakes, And Here Are 45 Of The Worst Ones


----------



## ekim68

Uncovered: 1,000 phrases that incorrectly trigger Alexa, Siri, and Google Assistant



> "Election" can trigger Alexa; "Montana" can trigger Cortana.


----------



## 2twenty2

https://www.engadget.com/3d-printed-plantbased-steaks-193947695.html


> 3D-printed plant-based steaks could arrive in 2021
> These steaks promise to mimic meat texture better than other plant-based alternatives.


----------



## ekim68

IBM job ad calls for 12 years' experience with Kubernetes - which is six years old



> Sharp-minded _Reg_ readers will have recognised that - absent time travel - it is therefore not possible for anyone to have 12 years' experience with Kubernetes.


----------



## ekim68

Why You Can Smell a Fart Through a Mask



> As that anti-masker having a tantrum in a Panera pointed out, you can smell a fart even though it passes through the fabric of your pants. Her point seems to be that fabric cannot block air, and thus masks cannot block things that are carried in air. She's wrong, but let's examine why.


----------



## ekim68

Australia Hotel Bans Local Emus After They Learn to Climb Stairs



> The Yaraka Hotel in Queensland, Australia, has banned two unruly regulars from its property-a decision complicated by the fact that the guests in question are a pair of hungry emus. As CNN Travel reports, the bird siblings, named Kevin and Carol, have had their visitor privileges revoked following a pattern of bad behavior.


----------



## ekim68

Someone Made a Fence out of iPhones: iFence



> If you've ever owned an iPhone, you know how expensive they can be. So you can imagine how much it would cost to decorate a fence with thousands of them. Apparently, that's what one guy in Vietnam has done, embellishing the exterior of his house with iPhone after iPhone.


----------



## ekim68

Want to Save a Cow From Being Attacked By a Predator? Paint Some Eyes on Its Butt



> In terms of the food chain, cows don't rank very high. In Botswana, top predators like lions and leopards take regular bovine meals, frustrating farmers and prompting them to take aim at lions to try to protect their cattle herds.
> 
> There may be a better way. It involves painting a pair of eyes on the cows' rear ends.


----------



## ekim68

As an old Bugs Bunny fan I just had to share this.. 

ACMEcatalog


----------



## ekim68

Child, 3, catches in kite strings and is lifted high into air in Taiwan



> A three-year-old girl in Taiwan was caught up in the strings of a kite and lifted high into the air before being rescued unharmed.
> 
> The unidentified girl was taking part in a kite festival on Sunday in the seaside town of Nanliao when she became entangled in a giant, long-tailed orange kite and was hoisted off the ground by several metres.


----------



## ekim68

20 Remakes That Are Better Than the Original Movie



> You can hear the collective groan from all the way across the internet whenever Hollywood announces a new remake. No, their success rate isn't great. Critics and groaners get one thing wrong, though: Remakes are nothing new. Studios have been remaking their own stories since shortly after creating their first stories.


----------



## Johnny b

* Thought experiment shows how we might be at the mercy of quantum jerks from another universe*
https://thenextweb.com/insights/202...mercy-of-quantum-jerks-from-another-universe/


----------



## ekim68

Drone Makes It Rain Weed in Tel Aviv



> A drone over Tel Aviv's Rabin Square dropped hundreds of bags of weed on Thursday, setting off a mad scramble by onlookers to stock up, the Jerusalem Post reported.


----------



## ekim68

It turns out people have been planting (and eating) the mystery seeds from China



> Just when we thought the "mystery seeds" story had died down, _Motherboard _has provided a comprehensive update on what, exactly, people have been doing with the unsolicited seed packets they've received from China. Having filed dozens of FOIA requests with every state's department of agriculture and with the USDA and its various labs, _Motherboard _editor Jason Koebler reveals that, despite the many warnings from the government _not_ to plant the seeds (for fear of invasive species and fungi contaminating our native crops), hundreds of people did so anyway-while others straight up ate the seeds.


----------



## ekim68

12 (Mostly) Spooky Halloween Superstitions


----------



## ekim68

Here's how many Americans still secretly use their ex's passwords



> In our tech-first a world is full digital transparency between couples actually required in a relationship? And how dangerous could our oversharing be?
> 
> If you are in a relationship, but are not married, do you share your passwords with your significant other? It seems that most Americans do.


----------



## ekim68

The 25 most spectacular branding fails of the last 25 years


----------



## ekim68

25 Offbeat Holidays You Can Celebrate in November



> While you're busy celebrating Banana Pudding Lovers Month, National Georgia Pecan Month, Peanut Butter Lovers Month, and World Vegan Month, be sure to schedule in these daily celebrations, some of which are seasonally relevant-and some of which are not relevant to anything at all.


----------



## cornemuse

First Thing Ever Sold Online!!!


----------



## ekim68

Wondering what to do over the holiday season? How about aiming a laser at commercial aircraft and then spending years of your life in prison?


----------



## Brigham

I think this qualifies as "oddly enough" My son has now retired and is drawing his old age pension. How do you think I feel?


----------



## ekim68

Farmer fish become first animal found domesticating another species 



> Human civilization wouldn't be where it is today if we hadn't domesticated animals to be either loyal and cuddly or dumb and tasty. Now, researchers in Australia have discovered what they claim is the very first example of an animal domesticating another animal - a fish species found to recruit tiny shrimp to help tend their algae farms.


----------



## Brigham

For odd things how about "The endochronic properties of resublimated Thiotimoline"


----------



## ekim68

An Asimov fan, eh?


----------



## ekim68

Why on Earth Is Someone Stealing Unpublished Book Manuscripts?



> A phishing scam with unclear motive or payoff is targeting authors, agents and editors big and small, baffling the publishing industry.


----------



## ekim68

25 Offbeat Holidays You Can Celebrate in January


----------



## Brigham

ekim68 said:


> An Asimov fan, eh?


How could you not be a fan?


----------



## ekim68

Your Most-Played Song of 2020 Is … White Noise?



> Ambient music, background noise and calming sound effects have soothed the anxious, isolated and sleep deprived this year.


----------



## ekim68

When her best friend died, she rebuilt him using artificial intelligence



> When the engineers had at last finished their work, Eugenia Kuyda opened a console on her laptop and began to type.
> 
> "Roman," she wrote. "This is your digital monument."
> 
> It had been three months since Roman Mazurenko, Kuyda's closest friend, had died. Kuyda had spent that time gathering up his old text messages, setting aside the ones that felt too personal, and feeding the rest into a neural network built by developers at her artificial intelligence startup. She had struggled with whether she was doing the right thing by bringing him back this way. At times it had even given her nightmares. But ever since Mazurenko's death, Kuyda had wanted one more chance to speak with him.


----------



## ekim68

Sprinkle of chili compound boosts perovskite solar cell efficiency 



> A touch of chili peppers can spice up just about any dish - and maybe, it turns out, even solar cells. Researchers have now found that adding a sprinkle of capsaicin to a perovskite precursor can improve the efficiency of solar cells.


----------



## ekim68

When car thief notices kid was left alone in stolen car, he returns to scold the mom



> Soon after a gentleman in Beaverton, Oregon stole an SUV from a supermarket parking lot, he noticed a 4-year-old strapped into the back seat. Furious, he made a U-turn and found the child's mom, whereupon he berated her for her negligence, ordered her to get her child out of the car, and threatened to call the cops. Once she retrieved her child, the thief sped off again in the stolen car.


----------



## ekim68

Teeter-totter on US/Mexico border named 2020 Beazley Design of the Year



> Following the unveiling of a shortlist last October, London's Design Museum has revealed the winner of the prestigious 2020 Beazley Design of the Year Award, the Teeter-Totter Wall. The judges lauded the project for briefly bringing together communities on either side of one of the world's busiest and most politicized borders.


----------



## ekim68

In hidden message on White House website, Biden calls for coders



> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - The recently updated website for President Joe Biden's White House carried an invitation for tech specialists savvy enough to find it.
> 
> Hidden in the HTML code on www.whitehouse.gov was an invitation to join the U.S. Digital Service, a technology unit within the White House.
> 
> "If you're reading this, we need your help building back better," the message said.


----------



## ekim68

Why Do We Assume Extraterrestrials Might Want to Visit Us?



> It is presumptuous to assume that we are worthy of special attention from advanced species in the Milky Way. We may be a phenomenon as uninteresting to them as ants are to us; after all, when we're walking down the sidewalk we rarely if ever examine every ant along our path.


----------



## ekim68

'Doctor Doolittle' returned to Canadian library was 82 years overdue



> Jan. 29 (UPI) -- A Nova Scotia, Canada, library said a book was returned 82 years overdue after a homeowner found it stashed away in his attic.


----------



## ekim68

Empty office buildings are still devouring energy. Why?



> In May, when the pandemic was solidly in what would be its first peak in cities around the United States, office electricity consumption dropped by nearly 25%-a predictable dip as many companies closed their doors and turned off the lights. Energy-sucking office equipment and lighting systems were switched either off or to standby mode as workers left the buildings, and office electricity use came down to record lows. That's according to Hatch Data, which tracks and analyzes building data from utility meters and equipment in more than 550 million square feet of occupied space in about 2,700 commercial properties across North America.


----------



## ekim68

FloatyBois and AstroGators: Check out the rejected nicknames for Space Force members



> Troops clearly had fun with the suggestions, which included Space Cadet, Spacies, Anti-Gravity Gang, **** Spaciens and Spacefolk.


----------



## ekim68

Planet Earth its quietest in decades as lockdowns reduce seismic noise



> ZURICH (Reuters) - Earth had its quietest period in decades during 2020 as the COVID-19 pandemic significantly reduced human activity and its impact on the planet's crust, according to scientists working on a global study.
> 
> An international group of seismologists from 33 countries measured a drop of up to 50% in so-called ambient noise generated by humans travelling and factories humming after lockdowns came into force around the world.


----------



## ekim68

"Suspicious" item in hedge turns out to be abandoned mannequin legs



> Police in Norfolk, England, believe that someone was being "creative" when they left a clothed pair of mannequin legs in a roadside hedge near the village of Wretton. The legs alarmed a dog walker, who thought they were "suspicious". If the legs are yours, you can get them from the Downham Market precinct.


----------



## ekim68

Huawei turns to pig farming as smartphone sales fall



> Huawei is turning to technology for pig farmers as it deals with tough sanctions on its smartphones.


----------



## ekim68

The Air Force Is Having To Reverse Engineer Parts Of Its Own Stealth Bomber



> Twenty-one years after the last Spirit was delivered, the Air Force is working out how to build the exotic spare parts the bomber requires.


----------



## ekim68

Facing lengthy prison terms, Capitol terrorist suspects are suddenly sorry for rioting on January 6



> Many of the suspected terrorists who broke into the Capitol seem to have lost the gleeful enthusiasm they had on January 6 when they were attacking police with weapons and tear gas and hunting for the Vice President so they could execute him on the gallows they'd constructed. In fact, they are now downright apologetic about the mistakes that were made.


----------



## ekim68

Chinese zoo tried to pass off Golden Retriever as African lion



> On Saturday, a man and his child visited the Yuanjiashan Zoo in Xichang, Sichuan, China where they were surprised that a cage advertising an African Lion actually contained a Golden Retriever. Amazingly, there's a long history of this happening in China zoos, from dogs actually "disguised" as lions to dogs as wolves to inflatable penguins.


----------



## ekim68

The Five Universal Laws of Human Stupidity



> In 1976, a professor of economic history at the University of California, Berkeley published an essay outlining the fundamental laws of a force he perceived as humanity's greatest existential threat: Stupidity.
> 
> Stupid people, Carlo M. Cipolla explained, share several identifying traits: they are abundant, they are irrational, and they cause problems for others without apparent benefit to themselves, thereby lowering society's total well-being. There are no defenses against stupidity, argued the Italian-born professor, who died in 2000. The only way a society can avoid being crushed by the burden of its idiots is if the non-stupid work even harder to offset the losses of their stupid brethren.


----------



## ekim68

Why our brains miss opportunities to improve through subtraction



> A new study explains why people rarely look at a situation, object or idea that needs improving -- in all kinds of contexts -- and think to remove something as a solution. Instead, we almost always add some element, whether it helps or not.


----------



## ekim68

Mystery tree beast turns out to be croissant



> When animal welfare officers received a report of an unusual animal lurking in a tree in the Polish city of Krakow, they were not sure what to expect.
> 
> "People aren't opening their windows because they're afraid it will go into their house," the woman reportedly said.
> 
> But a visit to the area showed the creature in question was not a bird, or even a reptile - but a croissant.


----------



## Johnny b

Oddly enough.......the outside thermometer reads 47 deg f.
And there are snow flurries in my yard


----------



## 2twenty2

*Ancient Indigenous forest gardens still yield bounty 150 years later: study*

https://torontosun.com/news/canada/...dens-still-yield-bounty-150-years-later-study


----------



## ekim68

Belgian farmer accidentally moves French border



> A farmer in Belgium has caused a stir after inadvertently redrawing the country's border with France.
> 
> A local history enthusiast was walking in the forest when he noticed the stone marking the boundary between the two countries had moved 2.29m (7.5ft).


----------



## ekim68

Tesla competitors air electric vehicle ads during Elon Musk 'Saturday Night Live'



> Four automakers aired electric vehicle commercials during the "Saturday Night Live" episode hosted by Tesla CEO Elon Musk.
> 
> Lucid Motors, Ford, Volkswagen and Volvo showcased electric vehicles in advertisements in a bid to grab a portion of the spotlight on a night featuring the billionaire widely credited with leading an EV revolution.


----------



## ekim68

Eufycam Wi-Fi security cameras streamed video feeds from other people's homes



> Unlucky owners of Eufycam security cameras were horrified earlier today when they opened their app for the equipment and saw video streams from strangers' homes instead of their own.


----------



## ekim68

Adversary Drones Are Spying On The U.S. And The Pentagon Acts Like They're UFOs



> The U.S. military seems aloof to the fact that it's being toyed with by a terrestrial adversary and key capabilities may be compromised as a result.


----------



## Johnny b

From the original opening post:

https://forums.techguy.org/threads/oddly-enough.79027/post-408864



> A place to catalog the foibles, complexities, stupidities, eccentricities, and just plain strangeness of the human condition, and then our discussion if we care too. This is all about having fun with each other.
> 
> Cute Subject descriptions get extra points!


I now present:

* The Body's Most Embarrassing Organ Is an Evolutionary Marvel *
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2021/05/evolution-butts/618915/


----------



## ekim68

Primates change their 'accent' to avoid conflict



> New research has discovered that monkeys will use the "accent" of another species when they enter its territory to help them better understand one another and potentially avoid conflict.


----------



## 2twenty2

> Who knew Monopoly could bring out the worst in people?
> Just too dicey! Nearly half of American families have BANNED Monopoly from their game nights because of fights over cheaters and sore losers


https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ilies-BANNED-Monopoly-game-nights-fights.html


----------



## ekim68

More than 41,000 people have signed petitions to stop Jeff Bezos from returning to Earth after his trip to space next month



> Bezos, founder of space-exploration firm Blue Origin, said on June 7 that he and his brother Mark Bezos will fly into space aboard the New Shepard rocket on July 20 - the company's first human flight.
> 
> Three days after Bezos' announcement, two petitions were launched to try and prevent the billionaire's re-entry to Earth. They have both garnered thousands of followers in just 10 days.


----------



## ekim68

Canon Uses AI Cameras That Only Let Smiling Workers Inside Offices



> This may sound like something straight out of a sci-fi movie, but Canon has rolled out new AI cameras that use "smile recognition" technology to ensure that only happy employees are allowed into its offices.


----------



## ekim68

No, You Can't Recycle a Bowling Ball (But People Sure Keep Trying)



> Why do 1,200 balls end up at New York City's main recycling plant each year?


----------



## ekim68

Japanese fax fans rally to defence of much-maligned machine



> Most bureaucrats might be expected to welcome the chance to be freed from the tyranny of the fax machine. But in Japan, government plans to send the must-have item of 1980s office equipment the way of telex have in effect been scrapped after they encountered resistance from "faxophile" officials.


----------



## ekim68

Making deer glow to prevent cars from hitting them



> The Finnish Reindeer Herders Association is hoping that painting deer with fluorescent paint could reduce the number of reindeer killed by cars.


----------



## ekim68

Someone broke into a New Jersey couple's home, but nothing was stolen. Instead, their house was cleaned



> A New Jersey couple were surprised to find their home had been broken into. But unlike most break-ins, nothing was taken, according to WECT. Instead, whoever broke in thoroughly cleaned the house. And fed their two cats.


----------



## ekim68

American kids watched so much Peppa Pig during the pandemic they now have British accents



> "Youngsters across the U.S. are surprising their parents with talk of petrol stations and mince pies," writes _The Wall Street Journal_. Welcome to the Peppa Pig effect, in which American children adopt the mannerisms and lingo of weirdly transfixing British childrens' TV.


----------



## ekim68

The YouTubers who blew the whistle on an anti-vax plot



> A mysterious marketing agency secretly offered to pay social media stars to spread disinformation about Covid-19 vaccines. Their plan failed when the influencers went public about the attempt to recruit them.


----------



## ekim68

Dole-Kemp '96 campaign website finally disappears



> The 1996 presidential campaign of Bob Dole was not one for the ages, but its campaign website remained live in perpetuity afterward, a glistening perfect Web 1.0 memento of a bygone age. It was rediscovered this summer, briefly enjoying more attention than it ever likely got 25 years ago. It had its great moment. And now it has finally died, like an overloaded lightbulb or a bird of paradise crushed in the melee.


----------



## ekim68

SF Will Begin Paying People to Not Shoot Other People



> The program will be called the Dream Keeper Fellowship, though likely to be dubbed "Cash for Criminals" in the media, and will pay select people $300 a month to avoid gun incidents.


----------



## ekim68

Cows toilet-trained in MooLoo to slash their environmental impact



> Agriculture is a huge environmental issue in many ways, but one that's often overlooked is livestock urination. Researchers from Germany and New Zealand have now demonstrated a potential way to reduce that problem - by toilet-training cows.


----------



## ekim68

Smartphone app uses AR to help conquer fear of spiders



> A new smartphone app developed by researchers at the University of Basel is using augmented reality to help reduce a person's fear of spiders. In a study published in the _Journal of Anxiety Disorders_ the app was found to significantly reduce feelings of fear and disgust after a two-week program.


----------



## ekim68

A Crypto-Trading Hamster Performs Better Than Warren Buffett And The S&P 500



> What if we told you there was a hamster who has been trading cryptocurrencies since June - and recently was doing better than Warren Buffett and the S&P 500?
> 
> Meet Mr. Goxx, a hamster who works out of what is possibly the most high-tech hamster cage in existence.


----------



## ekim68

Ransomware gangs are complaining that other crooks are stealing their ransoms



> Cyber criminals using a ransomware-as-a-service scheme have been spotted complaining that the group they rent the malware from could be using a hidden backdoor to grab ransom payments for themselves.


----------



## ekim68

Homeowner finds creepy rag doll in his wall with note confessing murder of past owners



> The doll's name is Emily, and she clearly was missed during the house's inspection


----------



## ekim68

Site allowing you to 'skip the interview' launches, then promptly shuts down



> Skip The Interview's big idea is that people should pay for their coworkers to get hired. People on Twitter did not react well.


----------



## ekim68

Dead-End SF Street Plagued With Confused Waymo Cars Trying To Turn Around 'Every 5 Minutes'



> "I noticed it while I was sleeping," says Jennifer King. "I awoke to a strange hum and I thought there was a spacecraft outside my bedroom window."
> 
> The visitors Jennifer King is talking about don't just come at night. They come all day, right to the end of 15th Avenue, where there's nothing else to do but make some kind of multi-point turn and head out the way they came in. Not long after that car is gone, there will be another, which will make the same turn and leave, before another car shows up and does the exact same thing. And while there are some pauses, it never really stops.


----------



## ekim68

Finally: Hot dog flavored candy canes



> Hot Dog Candy Canes will remind you of school lunches and backyard BBQs. Instead of cookies this year, maybe Santa would prefer a wiener?


----------



## ekim68

2 people pass out from gas leak while trying to steal furnace, Winnipeg police say



> Two people who police say tried to steal a furnace from a vacant Winnipeg house on the weekend had to be rescued after accidentally causing a gas leak and passing out.


----------



## ekim68

Maryland homeowner uses smoke to battle snakes, burns down house



> Part of the homeowner's plan - a decidedly small part - made sense. Snakes have a great sense of smell, experts say, and the odor of smoke, in theory, could prompt them to slither off.
> 
> Beyond that, the idea of setting a series of small fires in a residential basement to drive out a snake infestation went horribly wrong.


----------



## ekim68

McDonald's China confirms it's testing exercise bikes in stores



> TAIPEI (Taiwan News) - Fast-food giant McDonald's is not only rolling out new and co-branded meals, it is also extending its creative thinking to hardware and the idea of "stationary bike seats" at some of its stores in China, Hypebeast has reported.


----------



## ekim68

Two NFT copycats are fighting over which is the real fake Bored Ape Yacht Club



> A pair of non-fungible token projects are testing the boundary between plagiarism and parody. Digital marketplace OpenSea has banned the PHAYC and Phunky Ape Yacht Club (or PAYC) collections, both of which are based on the same gimmick: selling NFTs with mirrored but otherwise identical versions of high-priced Bored Ape Yacht Club avatars. Now the dueling projects are selling their apes while dodging bans from other marketplaces, becoming the latest example of how the NFT world handles copied art.


----------



## ekim68

Vaccination rates soar after Quebec requires the shot to buy alcohol or weed



> To boost low vaccination rates Quebec has successfully required proof of vaccination to enter weed or alcohol stores.


----------



## ekim68

A cruise ship had an arrest warrant waiting in Miami. So it took passengers to the Bahamas



> A cruise ship heading to Miami changed course to the Bahamas Saturday after a US judge issued an arrest warrant for the ship due to unpaid fuel bills.


----------



## ekim68

Man surprised to learn that his chronic bad headaches were caused by an air gun pellet lodged in his skull for 20 years



> A 28-year-old man from Shenzhen, China had suffered from terrible headaches his whole life. As they became more intense and frequent, he finally visited a doctor at the Shenzhen University General Hospital. An MRI revealed a metal pellet lodged in his skull that the fellow never knew was there.


----------



## ekim68

£740,000 painting is ruined after 'bored' security guard draws eyes on faceless figures on his first day in the job at Russian gallery



> On his first day on the job, the security guard had drawn two pairs of eyes with a ballpoint pen onto artist Anna Leporskaya's 'Three Figures' (1932-1934) painting during an abstract art exhibition at the Yeltsin Center in the city of Yekaterinburg, western Russia.


----------



## ekim68

New Zealand weaponizes Barry Manilow, James Blunt and the 'Macarena' against 'Freedom Convoy' protests



> New Zealand has employed an unusual tactic to disperse "Freedom Convoy" protesters on Sunday -- playing the hit songs of Barry Manilow and James Blunt, as well as the Spanish dance track "Macarena" by the band Los del Río.


----------



## ekim68

Thanks, dad: Jammer used to stop kids going online, wipes out a town's internet by mistake



> As residents slept, a member of the Toulouse Regional Service of the ANFR began walking the streets to investigate.
> 
> While the examiner watched the clock tick over to midnight, their spectrum analyzer equipment took on a familiar shape -- revealing a jammer was in use.


----------



## ekim68

11 Famous Authors Who Never Actually Existed



> The more we consume the works of a favorite author, the more we want to know about them.


----------



## ekim68

You Can Buy One Square Inch of Hell-a Tiny Town in Michigan



> Few small towns have mastered the side hustle quite like Hell, Michigan. The swatch of property (pop. 72) located 15 miles northwest of Ann Arbor that will make you mayor for a day for $100 is now offering to sell 1 square inch of the incorporated community for $9.99.


----------



## ekim68

Hotels in Venice, Italy now arming guests with water guns for seagull protection



> Hotels in Venice, Italy are now greeting guests with not just keys to their rooms, but with orange water guns as well. And the plastic toys aren't primarily meant for a playful showdown, but for people to protect themselves from hordes of excited seagulls that have taken over dining tables, constantly snatching food from plates and even out of people's hands.


----------



## ekim68

A few things to know before stealing my 914



> Dear Thief,
> 
> Welcome to my Porsche 914. I imagine that at this point (having found the door unlocked) your intention is to steal my car. Don't be encouraged by this; the tumblers sheared off in 1978.


----------



## ekim68

Mystery workplace allergy cured by working from home



> In a fascinating story, Will Hayward explains his years-long effort to figure out what was causing constant skin rashes on his face, from the "false dawn" of rosacea to gruelling allergy strip tests that revealed the true culprit: methylisothiazolinone. Methylisothiazolinone is found in many consumer and industrial products and is controversial because of its allergenicity, which leads to stories like this (and maybe to the vast array of other names behind which its presence hides).
> 
> But there was another clue: when he started working from home, it got better.


----------



## ekim68

Taylor Swift, the millipede: Scientists name a new species after the singer



> Taylor Swift, U.S. singer-songwriter known for hits such as "Shake It Off" and "You Belong With Me", has earned a new accolade-she now has a new species of millipede named in her honor.


----------



## ekim68

Fictosexual man who married a hologram can no longer speak with wife, due to software glitch



> Akihiko Kondo tied the knot with a hologram of the popular virtual character Hatsune Miku back in 2018. The ceremony cost 2 million yen, or about $17,300, though none of the 40 invitees actually showed up. Still, _The Mainichi_ describes theirs as a lovely courtship:


----------



## ekim68

Police: Drunk driver blames GPS for driving down stairs outside police station



> A woman accused of driving drunk reportedly blamed her GPS after she was caught driving down a flight of stairs outside a police station over the weekend.
> 
> According to the Portland Police Department in Maine, the 26-year-old driver drove through the police department garage, across the pedestrian plaza, then tried to drive down the stairs, but got stuck on April 30.


----------



## ekim68

Woman thought dead bangs on inside of coffin during funeral



> Last week, a funeral was held for Rosa Isabel Céspedes Callaca of Chiclayo, Peru following a tragic car crash that killed her brother-in-law and severely injured her three children. During the funeral though, Callaca apparently began banging on the inside of her coffin, causing quite a scene.


----------



## ekim68

Long shot Rich Strike wins 148th Kentucky Derby



> Anyone anticipating a return to normalcy in the Kentucky Derby got a dose of outrageousness Saturday when an 80-1 long shot came charging up the rail to win at Churchill Downs.
> 
> With 4-1 favorite Epicenter and Zandon engaged in a duel at the front, Rich Strike stole the show with the second-biggest upset in the Derby's 148-year history.


----------



## ekim68

Kid from "Jaws" is now police chief on the island where the movie was made



> Nearly 50 years ago, Steven Spielberg travelled to Martha's Vineyard off the coast of Massachusetts to film an upcoming movie about a great white shark. A local kid named Jonathan Searle scored a small role in the film as a young prankster, spooking locals by swimming through the water with a fake shark fin.


----------



## ekim68

Internet Explorer gravestone goes viral in South Korea



> For Jung Ki-young, a South Korean software engineer, Microsoft Corp's (MSFT.O) decision to retire its Internet Explorer web browser marked the end of a quarter-century love-hate relationship with the technology.
> 
> To commemorate its demise, he spent a month and 430,000 won ($330) designing and ordering a headstone with Explorer's "e" logo and the English epitaph: "He was a good tool to download other browsers."


----------



## ekim68

World's largest chicken nugget made in Massachusetts



> CAMBRIDGE - History was made in Massachusetts recently when two TikTok stars created the world's largest chicken nugget.


----------



## ekim68

Fish are literally falling from the sky in San Francisco



> A slew of anchovies are turning up on sidewalks, streets, and trails around San Francisco this week. While "fish falls" are usually the result of waterspouts that pick them up from nearby bodies of water and drop them them elsewhere, but in this case, seagulls and pelicans are to blame.


----------



## ekim68

Dutch university wins big after Bitcoin ransom returned



> Maastricht University has doubled its money thanks to a ransomware attack three years ago. The university plans to help struggling students with its new funds.


----------



## ekim68

The incredible story of a man who secretly furnished a hidden room in a mall and lived there for 4 years



> This video animates the story of an artist named Michael Townsend, a daring artist who Built a secret home inside of a mall and lived there for 4 years before being discovered.


----------



## ekim68

Ferdinand Cheval spent 33 years building an extraordinary palace out of pebbles he collected during his daily mail route



> Postman Cheval (19 April 1836 - 19 August 1924) was a French postman who spent 33 years building an extraordinary palace out of pebbles and rocks he collected during his daily mail route.


----------



## ekim68

Smart thermostats inadvertently strain electric power grids



> Smart thermostats - those inconspicuous wall devices that help homeowners govern electricity usage and save energy - may be falling into a dumb trap.
> 
> Set by default to turn on before dawn, the smart thermostats unintentionally work in concert with other thermostats throughout neighborhoods and regions to prompting inadvertent, widespread energy-demand spikes on the grid.


----------



## ekim68

Man fleeing Wiltshire crash scene attacked by emus



> A driver who fled the scene of a crash was attacked by a group of emus after climbing into their field.


----------



## ekim68

French Scientist's Photo of 'Distant Star' Was Actually Chorizo



> Étienne Klein's tweet was liked and retweeted thousands of times before he revealed he was trolling and the photo showed a slice of sausage, not Proxima Centauri.


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> French Scientist's Photo of 'Distant Star' Was Actually Chorizo
> 
> View attachment 299183


Well, at least they 'fessed up....

I was wondering about that slice of pepperoni on the pizza last night...looked similar to a black hole


----------



## ekim68

Steve Jobs signed letter stating he doesn't give autographs sells for $450,000



> In 1983, someone sent a note to Steve Jobs requesting his autograph. Jobs responded in a letter on official Apple letterhead stating: "I'm honored that you'd write, but I'm afraid I don't sign autographs." The letter is signed.


----------



## ekim68

Why Are Black Cats Considered Bad Luck?



> Feline friends and fans know there's nothing to fear, but the persistence of the belief that black cats are somehow bad luck has endured for centuries. Sure, back during the heyday of Egyptian rule (around 3000 BCE), all cats were notoriously honored and worshipped-killing one was even a capital crime-but the rise of witchcraft in Europe put the kibosh on any trace of goodwill toward the inkiest of felines.


----------



## ekim68

Clothes pre-stained with "ketchup"



> File this under: another stupid gimmick, or, when will corporations stop trolling us? Velveeta tried to sell us nail polish that looked and smelled like cheese, and Balenciaga offered trashbag-inspired totes for almost two thousand dollars. What's next, you might ask? Well, Heinz (yes, the ketchup company) has teamed up with the online second-hand shop thredUp to sell "vintage" clothes with ketchup stains on them.


----------



## Tildy

ekim68 said:


> Clothes pre-stained with "ketchup"


Well I got lotsa old clothes and plenty of ketchup...should I start a business


----------



## ekim68

The iPhone 14 keeps calling 911 on rollercoasters



> The iPhone 14’s new Crash Detection feature, which is supposed to alert authorities when it detects you’ve been in a car accident, has an unexpected side effect: it dials 911 on rollercoasters.


----------



## ekim68

New Zealand angers its farmers by proposing taxing cow burps



> New Zealand's government on Tuesday proposed taxing the greenhouse gasses that farm animals make from burping and peeing as part of a plan to tackle climate change.


----------



## ekim68

Café in England charges different prices, depending on how rude or polite a customer is



> Manners still matter — at least at Chaii Stop, a café in northern England that gives polite people a huge discount when ordering chai tea. On a succulent-covered wall inside the cafe, a neon sign in cursive writing reads, "Good Vibes Only"


----------



## ekim68

Lottery winner claims $30 million prize wearing silly cartoon mascot costume to keep jackpot secret from his family



> A fellow from Guangxi, China played the lottery for ten years and finally hit the winning numbers, landing a $30.6 million jackpot. But when he went to the lottery office to claim his prize and appear before local media, he showed up in a costume modeled on the lottery mascot. Why? So his wife and children wouldn't find out he won.


----------



## ekim68

Foreign tourists paid $4500 a person for a safari-like "U.S. Election Tour"



> Thanks to _Jezebel_ for bringing my attention to the madness that is Political Tours, a travel company that sells to foreign lands where tourists can gawk at other peoples' messed up electoral processes.


----------



## ekim68

Woman who 'married' a rag doll claims their relationship is 'hanging on a thread' after he 'cheated' by texting another woman



> A woman who married rag doll reveals he has 'cheated' - just as the pair are set to celebrate first wedding anniversary.


----------



## ekim68

7 Christmas Songs Banned in the Past



> Here are seven holiday classics that have landed on do-not-play lists in years past.


----------

